# Cannot locate kernel binary

## DannerDOS

Hi all! Recently, I can not compile a Xen kernels...

```
# genkernel --oldconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.908[0m

* Running with options: --oldconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.34-xen-r4[0m for x86_64[0m...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86/Kconfig

#

# configuration written to .config

#

* config: --no-clean is enabled; leaving the .config alone.

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

*         >> Compiling 2.6.34-xen-r4 bzImage...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

make: Nothing to be done for `bzImage'.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.908[0m

* Running with options: --oldconfig all

* ERROR: Cannot locate kernel binary

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

```
# cat /var/log/genkernel.log

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.908[0m

* Running with options: --oldconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.34-xen-r4[0m for x86_64[0m...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86/Kconfig

#

# configuration written to .config

#

* config: --no-clean is enabled; leaving the .config alone.

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

*         >> Compiling 2.6.34-xen-r4 bzImage...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

make: Nothing to be done for `bzImage'.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.908[0m

* Running with options: --oldconfig all

* ERROR: Cannot locate kernel binary

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_Dual-Core_M320-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Jul 2011 07:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://mirror.neolabs.kz/gentoo http://mirror.neolabs.kz/gentoo/pub ftp://mirror.neolabs.kz/gentoo/pub"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.kz.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dhcp dmx dri expat fortran gdbm git gpm hvm iconv ipv6 llvm llvm-gcc mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png postgres pppd python readline session sql sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads truetype unicode xcb xen xft xinetd xkb xml xorg xsm zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

make: Nothing to be done for `bzImage'.

What is the mistake?

I do not understand this error: * ERROR: Cannot locate kernel binary

Please explain it for me, thanks...

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi DannerDOS.

Maybe this information site could give you an idea what you could do different to solve the case.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

Much success, Andy.

----------

## DannerDOS

Thank you Andy, I'm working on it, but I haven't a result...

Who knows what could be the problem, please describe it - I really need this...

Thanks again!  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Well DannerDos, let's get more concrete.

You're working on a 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64 kernel, but you want to compile a 2.6.34-xen-r4 kernel, right.

So does your symlink points to the 2.6.34-xen-r4 version? 

You can check it with:

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux wich should show:

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 Oct 13 11:04 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.34-xen-r4
```

or you can check an set with the help of 

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set no.

to change it.

Next thing. Did you create your .config by your own, or did you copy a working one or extracting your running .config as template?

AFAIK genkernel takes the  /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config as default config.

So if you want to give genkernel a different .config you have to define it in this way:

genkernel --kernel-config=/path/to/config-file (all)

or you have to change the default kernel-config directly, after making a backup.

Genkernel puts a copy of succesful compiled kernel config into /etc/kernels dircetory.

Much success for your next steps.[/code]

----------

## DannerDOS

I think, I cannot configure the kernel correctly. Please let me a normal configuration file to xen-sources-2.6.18-r12 and xen-sources-2.6.38 (the necessary to me drivers and some flags I сonfigure for the system I use), thanks...

----------

## titanofold

Post the output of:

```
eselect kernel list
```

----------

## DannerDOS

In this time, I use xen-sources-2.6.18-r12

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.18-xen-r12 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

```

Last edited by DannerDOS on Fri Aug 12, 2011 6:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DannerDOS

In this time, I use xen-sources-2.6.18-r12

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.18-xen-r12 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

```

Last edited by DannerDOS on Fri Aug 12, 2011 6:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DannerDOS

In this time, I use xen-sources-2.6.18-r12

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.18-xen-r12 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

```

# cat /var/log/genkernel.log

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.908[0m

* Running with options: --oldconfig --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.18-xen-r12[0m for x86_64[0m...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86_64"  

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86_64/Kconfig

*

* Linux Kernel Configuration

*

*

* Code maturity level options

*

Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers (EXPERIMENTAL) [Y/n/?] y

*

* General setup

*

Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) [] 

Automatically append version information to the version string (LOCALVERSION_AUTO) [N/y/?] n

Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap) (SWAP) [Y/n/?] y

System V IPC (SYSVIPC) [Y/n/?] y

POSIX Message Queues (POSIX_MQUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

BSD Process Accounting (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT) [Y/n/?] y

  BSD Process Accounting version 3 file format (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3) [Y/n/?] y

Export task/process statistics through netlink (EXPERIMENTAL) (TASKSTATS) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable per-task delay accounting (EXPERIMENTAL) (TASK_DELAY_ACCT) [N/y/?] n

Auditing support (AUDIT) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable system-call auditing support (AUDITSYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz (IKCONFIG_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

Cpuset support (CPUSETS) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel->user space relay support (formerly relayfs) (RELAY) [N/y/?] n

Initramfs source file(s) (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) [] 

Optimize for size (Look out for broken compilers!) (CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)

*

Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) (EMBEDDED) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable 16-bit UID system calls (UID16) [Y/n/?] y

  Sysctl support (SYSCTL) [Y/n/?] y

  Load all symbols for debugging/kksymoops (KALLSYMS) [N/y/?] n

  Support for hot-pluggable devices (HOTPLUG) [Y/?] y

  Enable support for printk (PRINTK) [Y/n/?] y

  BUG() support (BUG) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable ELF core dumps (ELF_CORE) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable full-sized data structures for core (BASE_FULL) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable futex support (FUTEX) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable eventpoll support (EPOLL) [Y/n/?] y

  Use full shmem filesystem (SHMEM) [Y/n/?] y

  Use full SLAB allocator (SLAB) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable VM event counters for /proc/vmstat (VM_EVENT_COUNTERS) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Loadable module support

*

Enable loadable module support (MODULES) [Y/n/?] y

  Module unloading (MODULE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

    Forced module unloading (MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

  Module versioning support (MODVERSIONS) [Y/n/?] y

  Source checksum for all modules (MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL) [N/y/?] n

  Automatic kernel module loading (KMOD) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Block layer

*

Support for Large Block Devices (LBD) [N/y/?] n

Support for tracing block io actions (BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

Support for Large Single Files (LSF) [N/y/?] n

*

* IO Schedulers

*

Anticipatory I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_AS) [Y/n/m/?] y

Deadline I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_DEADLINE) [Y/n/m/?] y

CFQ I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_CFQ) [Y/n/m/?] y

Default I/O scheduler

> 1. Anticipatory (DEFAULT_AS)

  2. Deadline (DEFAULT_DEADLINE)

  3. CFQ (DEFAULT_CFQ)

  4. No-op (DEFAULT_NOOP)

choice[1-4?]: 1

*

* Processor type and features

*

Subarchitecture Type

  1. PC-compatible (X86_PC)

> 2. Support for ScaleMP vSMP (X86_VSMP)

choice[1-2]: 2

Processor family

> 1. AMD-Opteron/Athlon64 (MK8)

  2. Intel EM64T (MPSC)

  3. Generic-x86-64 (GENERIC_CPU)

choice[1-3]: 1

Enable Xen compatible kernel (X86_64_XEN) [Y/n/?] y

/dev/cpu/microcode - Intel CPU microcode support (MICROCODE) [M/n/y/?] m

/dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support (X86_MSR) [M/n/y/?] m

/dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support (X86_CPUID) [M/n/y/?] m

MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support (MTRR) [Y/n/?] y

Symmetric multi-processing support (SMP) [Y/n/?] y

Preemption Model

> 1. No Forced Preemption (Server) (PREEMPT_NONE)

  2. Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) (PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY)

choice[1-2]: 1

Preempt The Big Kernel Lock (PREEMPT_BKL) [Y/n/?] y

Memory model

> 1. Flat Memory (FLATMEM_MANUAL)

choice[1]: 1

Maximum number of CPUs (2-256) (NR_CPUS) [32] 32

Support for hot-pluggable CPUs (EXPERIMENTAL) (HOTPLUG_CPU) [Y/n/?] y

kexec system call (EXPERIMENTAL) (KEXEC) [Y/n/?] y

kernel crash dumps (EXPERIMENTAL) (CRASH_DUMP) [Y/n/?] y

Physical address where the kernel is loaded (PHYSICAL_START) [0x200000] 0x200000

Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode (SECCOMP) [Y/n/?] y

Timer frequency

  1. 100 HZ (HZ_100)

  2. 250 HZ (HZ_250)

> 3. 1000 HZ (HZ_1000)

choice[1-3?]: 3

Function reordering (REORDER) [N/y/?] n

*

* Power management options

*

Power Management support (PM) [Y/?] y

  Legacy Power Management API (PM_LEGACY) [Y/n/?] y

  Power Management Debug Support (PM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Software Suspend (SOFTWARE_SUSPEND) [N/y/?] n

*

* ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

*

ACPI Support (ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

  Sleep States (ACPI_SLEEP) [Y/n/?] y

    /proc/acpi/sleep (deprecated) (ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP) [N/y/?] n

  AC Adapter (ACPI_AC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Battery (ACPI_BATTERY) [M/n/y/?] m

  Button (ACPI_BUTTON) [M/n/y/?] m

  Video (ACPI_VIDEO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Generic Hotkey (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_HOTKEY) [N/m/y/?] n

  Fan (ACPI_FAN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Dock (ACPI_DOCK) [M/n/y/?] m

  Processor (ACPI_PROCESSOR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

  ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras (ACPI_ASUS) [M/n/y/?] m

  IBM ThinkPad Laptop Extras (ACPI_IBM) [N/m/y/?] n

  Toshiba Laptop Extras (ACPI_TOSHIBA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

  Smart Battery System (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/?] n

*

* CPU Frequency scaling

*

*

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

  Xen PCI Frontend (XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND) [Y/n/?] y

    Xen PCI Frontend Debugging (XEN_PCIDEV_FE_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

  Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) (PCI_MSI) [Y/n/?] y

  PCI Debugging (PCI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

* PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

*

PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support (PCCARD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Enable PCCARD debugging (PCMCIA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  16-bit PCMCIA support (PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

    Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL) (PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS) [Y/n/?] y

    PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete) (PCMCIA_IOCTL) [Y/n/?] y

  32-bit CardBus support (CARDBUS) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * PC-card bridges

  *

  CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support (YENTA) [M/n/?] m

    Special initialization for O2Micro bridges (YENTA_O2) [Y/n] y

    Special initialization for Ricoh bridges (YENTA_RICOH) [Y/n] y

    Special initialization for TI and EnE bridges (YENTA_TI) [Y/n] y

      Auto-tune EnE bridges for CB cards (YENTA_ENE_TUNE) [Y/n] y

    Special initialization for Toshiba ToPIC bridges (YENTA_TOSHIBA) [Y/n] y

  Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support (PD6729) [M/n/?] m

  i82092 compatible bridge support (I82092) [M/n/?] m

*

* PCI Hotplug Support

*

Support for PCI Hotplug (EXPERIMENTAL) (HOTPLUG_PCI) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Executable file formats / Emulations

*

Kernel support for ELF binaries (BINFMT_ELF) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel support for MISC binaries (BINFMT_MISC) [M/n/y/?] m

IA32 Emulation (IA32_EMULATION) [Y/n/?] y

  IA32 a.out support (IA32_AOUT) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Networking

*

Networking support (NET) [Y/?] y

  *

  * Networking options

  *

  Network packet debugging (NETDEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Packet socket (PACKET) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Packet socket: mmapped IO (PACKET_MMAP) [N/y/?] n

  Unix domain sockets (UNIX) [Y/n/m/?] y

  IPsec user configuration interface (XFRM_USER) [M/n/y/?] m

  PF_KEY sockets (NET_KEY) [M/n/y/?] m

  TCP/IP networking (INET) [Y/?] y

    IP: multicasting (IP_MULTICAST) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: advanced router (IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER) [Y/n/?] y

      Choose IP: FIB lookup algorithm (choose FIB_HASH if unsure)

      > 1. FIB_HASH (ASK_IP_FIB_HASH)

        2. FIB_TRIE (IP_FIB_TRIE)

      choice[1-2]: 1

    IP: policy routing (IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: use netfilter MARK value as routing key (IP_ROUTE_FWMARK) [N/y/?] n

    IP: equal cost multipath (IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: equal cost multipath with caching support (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED) [N/y/?] n

    IP: verbose route monitoring (IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE) [N/y/?] n

    IP: kernel level autoconfiguration (IP_PNP) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: DHCP support (IP_PNP_DHCP) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: BOOTP support (IP_PNP_BOOTP) [N/y/?] n

      IP: RARP support (IP_PNP_RARP) [N/y/?] n

    IP: tunneling (NET_IPIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: GRE tunnels over IP (NET_IPGRE) [M/n/y/?] m

      IP: broadcast GRE over IP (NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: multicast routing (IP_MROUTE) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: PIM-SM version 1 support (IP_PIMSM_V1) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: PIM-SM version 2 support (IP_PIMSM_V2) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: ARP daemon support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ARPD) [N/y/?] n

    IP: TCP syncookie support (disabled per default) (SYN_COOKIES) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: AH transformation (INET_AH) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: ESP transformation (INET_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPComp transformation (INET_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec transport mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec tunnel mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

    INET: socket monitoring interface (INET_DIAG) [Y/n/m/?] y

    TCP: advanced congestion control (TCP_CONG_ADVANCED) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * IP: Virtual Server Configuration

    *

    IP virtual server support (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_VS) [N/m/y/?] n

    The IPv6 protocol (IPV6) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: Privacy Extensions support (IPV6_PRIVACY) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: Router Preference (RFC 4191) support (IPV6_ROUTER_PREF) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: Route Information (RFC 4191) support (EXPERIMENTAL) (IPV6_ROUTE_INFO) [N/y/?] n

      IPv6: AH transformation (INET6_AH) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: ESP transformation (INET6_ESP) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: IPComp transformation (INET6_IPCOMP) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: IPsec transport mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: IPsec tunnel mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: IPv6-in-IPv6 tunnel (IPV6_TUNNEL) [M/n/?] m

  Security Marking (NETWORK_SECMARK) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)

  *

  Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains) (NETFILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    Network packet filtering debugging (NETFILTER_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Bridged IP/ARP packets filtering (BRIDGE_NETFILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * Core Netfilter Configuration

    *

    Netfilter netlink interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK) [M/n/y/?] m

      Netfilter NFQUEUE over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter LOG over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG) [M/n/?] m

    Layer 3 Independent Connection tracking (EXPERIMENTAL) (NF_CONNTRACK) [M/n/y/?] m

      Connection tracking flow accounting (NF_CT_ACCT) [Y/n/?] y

      Connection mark tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK_MARK) [Y/n/?] y

      Connection tracking security mark support (NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK) [Y/n/?] y

      Connection tracking events (EXPERIMENTAL) (NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS) [Y/n/?] y

      SCTP protocol on new connection tracking support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP) [M/n/?] m

      FTP support on new connection tracking (EXPERIMENTAL) (NF_CONNTRACK_FTP) [M/n/?] m

      Connection tracking netlink interface (EXPERIMENTAL) (NF_CT_NETLINK) [M/n/?] m

    Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables) (NETFILTER_XTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      "CLASSIFY" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY) [M/n/?] m

      "CONNMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "MARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK) [M/n/?] m

      "NFQUEUE" target Support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE) [M/n/?] m

      "NOTRACK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK) [M/n/?] m

      "SECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "CONNSECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "comment" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT) [M/n/?] m

      "connbytes" per-connection counter match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES) [M/n/?] m

      "connmark" connection mark match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "conntrack" connection tracking match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK) [M/n/?] m

      "DCCP" protocol match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP) [M/n/?] m

      "ESP" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP) [M/n/?] m

      "helper" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER) [M/n/?] m

      "length" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH) [M/n/?] m

      "limit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      "mac" address match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC) [M/n/?] m

      "mark" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK) [M/n/?] m

      IPsec "policy" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY) [M/n/?] m

      Multiple port match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT) [M/n/?] m

      "physdev" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV) [N/m/?] n

      "pkttype" packet type match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE) [M/n/?] m

      "quota" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA) [M/n/?] m

      "realm" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM) [M/n/?] m

      "sctp" protocol match support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP) [M/n/?] m

      "state" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE) [M/n/?] m

      "statistic" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC) [M/n/?] m

      "string" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING) [M/n/?] m

      "tcpmss" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IP: Netfilter Configuration

    *

    IPv4 support for new connection tracking (EXPERIMENTAL) (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

    Connection tracking (required for masq/NAT) (IP_NF_CONNTRACK) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP Userspace queueing via NETLINK (OBSOLETE) (IP_NF_QUEUE) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/?] m

      IP range match support (IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE) [M/n/?] m

      TOS match support (IP_NF_MATCH_TOS) [M/n/?] m

      recent match support (IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT) [M/n/?] m

      ECN match support (IP_NF_MATCH_ECN) [M/n/?] m

      DSCP match support (IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP) [N/m/?] n

      AH match support (IP_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

      TTL match support (IP_NF_MATCH_TTL) [M/n/?] m

      Owner match support (IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER) [M/n/?] m

      address type match support (IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE) [M/n/?] m

      hashlimit match support (IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT) [N/m/?] n

      Packet filtering (IP_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

      LOG target support (IP_NF_TARGET_LOG) [M/n/?] m

      ULOG target support (IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG) [M/n/?] m

      TCPMSS target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS) [N/m/?] n

      Packet mangling (IP_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

        TOS target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TOS) [M/n/?] m

        ECN target support (IP_NF_TARGET_ECN) [M/n/?] m

        DSCP target support (IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP) [N/m/?] n

        TTL target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TTL) [M/n/?] m

        CLUSTERIP target support (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP) [M/n/?] m

      raw table support (required for NOTRACK/TRACE) (IP_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

    ARP tables support (IP_NF_ARPTABLES) [M/n/?] m

      ARP packet filtering (IP_NF_ARPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

      ARP payload mangling (IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

    *

    IPv6 support for new connection tracking (EXPERIMENTAL) (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

    IP6 Userspace queueing via NETLINK (OBSOLETE) (IP6_NF_QUEUE) [N/m/?] n

    IP6 tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP6_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/?] m

      Routing header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RT) [M/n/?] m

      Hop-by-hop and Dst opts header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS) [M/n/?] m

      Fragmentation header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG) [M/n/?] m

      HL match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_HL) [M/n/?] m

      Owner match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6 Extension Headers Match (IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER) [M/n/?] m

      AH match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

      EUI64 address check (IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64) [M/n/?] m

      Packet filtering (IP6_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        LOG target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

      Packet mangling (IP6_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

        HL (hoplimit) target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_HL) [M/n/?] m

      raw table support (required for TRACE) (IP6_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

    *

    Ethernet Bridge tables (ebtables) support (BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

  *

  The DCCP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_DCCP) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

  *

  The SCTP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_SCTP) [M/n/?] m

    SCTP: Debug messages (SCTP_DBG_MSG) [N/y/?] n

    SCTP: Debug object counts (SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT) [N/y/?] n

    SCTP: Cookie HMAC Algorithm

      1. None (SCTP_HMAC_NONE)

    > 2. HMAC-SHA1 (SCTP_HMAC_SHA1)

      3. HMAC-MD5 (SCTP_HMAC_MD5)

    choice[1-3?]: 2

  *

  * TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

  *

  The TIPC Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) (TIPC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL) (ATM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Classical IP over ATM (EXPERIMENTAL) (ATM_CLIP) [M/n/?] m

      Do NOT send ICMP if no neighbour (EXPERIMENTAL) (ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP) [N/y/?] n

    LAN Emulation (LANE) support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ATM_LANE) [M/n/?] m

      Multi-Protocol Over ATM (MPOA) support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ATM_MPOA) [M/n/?] m

    RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols (ATM_BR2684) [M/n/?] m

      Per-VC IP filter kludge (ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER) [N/y/?] n

  802.1d Ethernet Bridging (BRIDGE) [M/n/y/?] m

  802.1Q VLAN Support (VLAN_8021Q) [M/n/y/?] m

  DECnet Support (DECNET) [N/m/y/?] n

  ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support (LLC2) [N/m/y/?] n

  The IPX protocol (IPX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Appletalk protocol support (ATALK) [N/m/y/?] n

  CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (EXPERIMENTAL) (X25) [N/m/y/?] n

  LAPB Data Link Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (LAPB) [N/m/y/?] n

  Acorn Econet/AUN protocols (EXPERIMENTAL) (ECONET) [N/m/y/?] n

  WAN router (WAN_ROUTER) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * QoS and/or fair queueing

  *

  QoS and/or fair queueing (NET_SCHED) [Y/n/?] y

    Packet scheduler clock source

      1. Timer interrupt (NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES)

    > 2. gettimeofday (NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY)

    choice[1-2?]: 2

    *

    * Queueing/Scheduling

    *

    Class Based Queueing (CBQ) (NET_SCH_CBQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hierarchical Token Bucket (HTB) (NET_SCH_HTB) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hierarchical Fair Service Curve (HFSC) (NET_SCH_HFSC) [M/n/y/?] m

    ATM Virtual Circuits (ATM) (NET_SCH_ATM) [M/n/?] m

    Multi Band Priority Queueing (PRIO) (NET_SCH_PRIO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Random Early Detection (RED) (NET_SCH_RED) [M/n/y/?] m

    Stochastic Fairness Queueing (SFQ) (NET_SCH_SFQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    True Link Equalizer (TEQL) (NET_SCH_TEQL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Token Bucket Filter (TBF) (NET_SCH_TBF) [M/n/y/?] m

    Generic Random Early Detection (GRED) (NET_SCH_GRED) [M/n/y/?] m

    Differentiated Services marker (DSMARK) (NET_SCH_DSMARK) [M/n/y/?] m

    Network emulator (NETEM) (NET_SCH_NETEM) [N/m/y/?] n

    Ingress Qdisc (NET_SCH_INGRESS) [M/n/y/?] m

    *

    * Classification

    *

    Elementary classification (BASIC) (NET_CLS_BASIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Traffic-Control Index (TCINDEX) (NET_CLS_TCINDEX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Routing decision (ROUTE) (NET_CLS_ROUTE4) [M/n/y/?] m

    Netfilter mark (FW) (NET_CLS_FW) [M/n/y/?] m

    Universal 32bit comparisons w/ hashing (U32) (NET_CLS_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

      Performance counters support (CLS_U32_PERF) [Y/n/?] y

      Netfilter marks support (CLS_U32_MARK) [Y/n/?] y

    IPv4 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP) (NET_CLS_RSVP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IPv6 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP6) (NET_CLS_RSVP6) [M/n/y/?] m

    Extended Matches (NET_EMATCH) [Y/n/?] y

      Stack size (NET_EMATCH_STACK) [32] 32

      Simple packet data comparison (NET_EMATCH_CMP) [M/n/y/?] m

      Multi byte comparison (NET_EMATCH_NBYTE) [M/n/y/?] m

      U32 key (NET_EMATCH_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

      Metadata (NET_EMATCH_META) [M/n/y/?] m

      Textsearch (NET_EMATCH_TEXT) [M/n/y/?] m

    Actions (NET_CLS_ACT) [Y/n/?] y

      Traffic Policing (NET_ACT_POLICE) [M/n/y/?] m

      Generic actions (NET_ACT_GACT) [M/n/y/?] m

        Probability support (GACT_PROB) [Y/n/?] y

      Redirecting and Mirroring (NET_ACT_MIRRED) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPtables targets (NET_ACT_IPT) [M/n/?] m

      Packet Editing (NET_ACT_PEDIT) [M/n/y/?] m

      Simple Example (Debug) (NET_ACT_SIMP) [N/m/y/?] n

    Incoming device classification (NET_CLS_IND) [N/y/?] n

    Rate estimator (NET_ESTIMATOR) [Y/?] y

  *

  * Network testing

  *

  Packet Generator (USE WITH CAUTION) (NET_PKTGEN) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Amateur Radio support

  *

  Amateur Radio support (HAMRADIO) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * IrDA (infrared) subsystem support

  *

  IrDA (infrared) subsystem support (IRDA) [M/n/y/?] m

    *

    * IrDA protocols

    *

    IrLAN protocol (IRLAN) [M/n/?] m

    IrNET protocol (IRNET) [M/n/?] m

    IrCOMM protocol (IRCOMM) [M/n/?] m

    Ultra (connectionless) protocol (IRDA_ULTRA) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * IrDA options

    *

    Cache last LSAP (IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP) [Y/n/?] y

    Fast RRs (low latency) (IRDA_FAST_RR) [Y/n/?] y

    Debug information (IRDA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * Infrared-port device drivers

    *

    *

    * SIR device drivers

    *

    IrTTY (uses Linux serial driver) (IRTTY_SIR) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Dongle support

    *

    Serial dongle support (DONGLE) [Y/n/?] y

      ESI JetEye PC dongle (ESI_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      ACTiSYS IR-220L and IR220L+ dongle (ACTISYS_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Tekram IrMate 210B dongle (TEKRAM_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      TOIM3232 IrDa dongle (TOIM3232_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Parallax LiteLink dongle (LITELINK_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Mobile Action MA600 dongle (MA600_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Greenwich GIrBIL dongle (GIRBIL_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Microchip MCP2120 (MCP2120_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Old Belkin dongle (OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      ACTiSYS IR-200L dongle (ACT200L_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Old SIR device drivers

    *

    *

    * Old Serial dongle support

    *

    *

    * FIR device drivers

    *

    IrDA USB dongles (USB_IRDA) [M/n/?] m

    SigmaTel STIr4200 bridge (EXPERIMENTAL) (SIGMATEL_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    NSC PC87108/PC87338 (NSC_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    Winbond W83977AF (IR) (WINBOND_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    SMSC IrCC (EXPERIMENTAL) (SMC_IRCC_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    ALi M5123 FIR (EXPERIMENTAL) (ALI_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    VLSI 82C147 SIR/MIR/FIR (EXPERIMENTAL) (VLSI_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    VIA VT8231/VT1211 SIR/MIR/FIR (VIA_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    MosChip MCS7780 IrDA-USB dongle (MCS_FIR) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Bluetooth subsystem support

  *

  Bluetooth subsystem support (BT) [M/n/y/?] m

    L2CAP protocol support (BT_L2CAP) [M/n/?] m

    SCO links support (BT_SCO) [M/n/?] m

    RFCOMM protocol support (BT_RFCOMM) [M/n/?] m

      RFCOMM TTY support (BT_RFCOMM_TTY) [Y/n/?] y

    BNEP protocol support (BT_BNEP) [M/n/?] m

      Multicast filter support (BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

      Protocol filter support (BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    CMTP protocol support (BT_CMTP) [N/m/?] n

    HIDP protocol support (BT_HIDP) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Bluetooth device drivers

    *

    HCI USB driver (BT_HCIUSB) [M/n/?] m

      SCO (voice) support (BT_HCIUSB_SCO) [Y/n/?] y

    HCI UART driver (BT_HCIUART) [M/n/?] m

      UART (H4) protocol support (BT_HCIUART_H4) [Y/n/?] y

      BCSP protocol support (BT_HCIUART_BCSP) [Y/n/?] y

    HCI BCM203x USB driver (BT_HCIBCM203X) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BPA10x USB driver (BT_HCIBPA10X) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver (BT_HCIBFUSB) [M/n/?] m

    HCI DTL1 (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIDTL1) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BT3C (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBT3C) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BlueCard (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBLUECARD) [M/n/?] m

    HCI UART (PC Card) device driver (BT_HCIBTUART) [M/n/?] m

    HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver (BT_HCIVHCI) [M/n/?] m

  Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (IEEE80211) [M/n/y/?] m

    Enable full debugging output (IEEE80211_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x) (IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP) [M/?] m

    IEEE 802.11i CCMP support (IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP) [M/n/?] m

    Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack (IEEE80211_SOFTMAC) [M/n/?] m

      Enable full debugging output (IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG) [N/y] n

*

* Device Drivers

*

*

* Generic Driver Options

*

Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware (STANDALONE) [Y/n/?] y

Prevent firmware from being built (PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD) [Y/n/?] y

Userspace firmware loading support (FW_LOADER) [M/y/?] m

Driver Core verbose debug messages (DEBUG_DRIVER) [N/y/?] n

*

* Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

*

Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker (CONNECTOR) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

*

Memory Technology Device (MTD) support (MTD) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Parallel port support

*

Parallel port support (PARPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  PC-style hardware (PARPORT_PC) [M/n/?] m

    Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial) (PARPORT_SERIAL) [M/n/?] m

    Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL) (PARPORT_PC_FIFO) [Y/n/?] y

    SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for PCMCIA management for PC-style ports (PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

AX88796 Parallel Port (PARPORT_AX88796) [M/n/?] m

IEEE 1284 transfer modes (PARPORT_1284) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Plug and Play support

*

Plug and Play support (PNP) [Y/n/?] y

  PnP Debug Messages (PNP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Protocols

  *

  Plug and Play ACPI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PNPACPI) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Block devices

*

Normal floppy disk support (BLK_DEV_FD) [M/n/y/?] m

Parallel port IDE device support (PARIDE) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Parallel IDE high-level drivers

  *

  Parallel port IDE disks (PARIDE_PD) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port ATAPI CD-ROMs (PARIDE_PCD) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port ATAPI disks (PARIDE_PF) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port ATAPI tapes (PARIDE_PT) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port generic ATAPI devices (PARIDE_PG) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Parallel IDE protocol modules

  *

  ATEN EH-100 protocol (PARIDE_ATEN) [M/n/?] m

  MicroSolutions backpack (Series 5) protocol (PARIDE_BPCK) [M/n/?] m

  DataStor Commuter protocol (PARIDE_COMM) [M/n/?] m

  DataStor EP-2000 protocol (PARIDE_DSTR) [M/n/?] m

  FIT TD-2000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT2) [M/n/?] m

  FIT TD-3000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT3) [M/n/?] m

  Shuttle EPAT/EPEZ protocol (PARIDE_EPAT) [M/n/?] m

    Support c7/c8 chips (EXPERIMENTAL) (PARIDE_EPATC8) [Y/n/?] y

  Shuttle EPIA protocol (PARIDE_EPIA) [M/n/?] m

  Freecom IQ ASIC-2 protocol (PARIDE_FRIQ) [M/n/?] m

  FreeCom power protocol (PARIDE_FRPW) [M/n/?] m

  KingByte KBIC-951A/971A protocols (PARIDE_KBIC) [M/n/?] m

  KT PHd protocol (PARIDE_KTTI) [M/n/?] m

  OnSpec 90c20 protocol (PARIDE_ON20) [M/n/?] m

  OnSpec 90c26 protocol (PARIDE_ON26) [M/n/?] m

Compaq SMART2 support (BLK_CPQ_DA) [M/n/y/?] m

Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support (BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI tape drive support for Smart Array 5xxx (CISS_SCSI_TAPE) [N/y/?] n

Mylex DAC960/DAC1100 PCI RAID Controller support (BLK_DEV_DAC960) [M/n/y/?] m

Micro Memory MM5415 Battery Backed RAM support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_UMEM) [M/n/y/?] m

Loopback device support (BLK_DEV_LOOP) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Cryptoloop Support (BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP) [N/m/y/?] n

Network block device support (BLK_DEV_NBD) [M/n/y/?] m

Promise SATA SX8 support (BLK_DEV_SX8) [M/n/y/?] m

Low Performance USB Block driver (BLK_DEV_UB) [N/m/?] n

RAM disk support (BLK_DEV_RAM) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Default number of RAM disks (BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT) [16] 16

  Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE) [8192] 8192

  Default RAM disk block size (bytes) (BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE) [1024] 1024

Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support (BLK_DEV_INITRD) [Y/n/?] y

Packet writing on CD/DVD media (CDROM_PKTCDVD) [N/m/y/?] n

ATA over Ethernet support (ATA_OVER_ETH) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

*

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (IDE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support (BLK_DEV_IDE) [Y/n/m/?] y

    *

    * Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

    *

    Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) (BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA) [N/y/?] n

    Use old disk-only driver on primary interface (BLK_DEV_HD_IDE) [N/y/?] n

    Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support (BLK_DEV_IDEDISK) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Use multi-mode by default (IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE) [Y/n/?] y

    PCMCIA IDE support (BLK_DEV_IDECS) [M/n/?] m

    Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_IDETAPE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support (BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY) [M/n/y/?] m

    SCSI emulation support (BLK_DEV_IDESCSI) [N/m/y/?] n

    IDE Taskfile Access (IDE_TASK_IOCTL) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * IDE chipset support/bugfixes

    *

    generic/default IDE chipset support (IDE_GENERIC) [Y/n/m/?] y

    CMD640 chipset bugfix/support (BLK_DEV_CMD640) [Y/n/?] y

      CMD640 enhanced support (BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED) [Y/n/?] y

    PNP EIDE support (BLK_DEV_IDEPNP) [Y/n/?] y

    PCI IDE chipset support (BLK_DEV_IDEPCI) [Y/n/?] y

      Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support (IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

      Boot off-board chipsets first support (BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD) [N/y/?] n

      Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support (BLK_DEV_GENERIC) [Y/n/m] y

      OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_OPTI621) [Y/n/m/?] y

      RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support (BLK_DEV_RZ1000) [Y/n/m/?] y

      Generic PCI bus-master DMA support (BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI) [Y/n/?] y

        Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA (BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED) [N/y/?] n

        Use PCI DMA by default when available (IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO) [N/y/?] n

        AEC62XX chipset support (BLK_DEV_AEC62XX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        ALI M15x3 chipset support (BLK_DEV_ALI15X3) [Y/n/m/?] y

          ALI M15x3 WDC support (DANGEROUS) (WDC_ALI15X3) [N/y/?] n

        AMD and nVidia IDE support (BLK_DEV_AMD74XX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        ATI IXP chipset IDE support (BLK_DEV_ATIIXP) [Y/n/m/?] y

        CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support (BLK_DEV_CMD64X) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Compaq Triflex IDE support (BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        CY82C693 chipset support (BLK_DEV_CY82C693) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_CS5520) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support (BLK_DEV_CS5530) [Y/n/m/?] y

        HPT34X chipset support (BLK_DEV_HPT34X) [Y/n/m/?] y

          HPT34X AUTODMA support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HPT34X_AUTODMA) [N/y/?] n

        HPT36X/37X chipset support (BLK_DEV_HPT366) [Y/n/m/?] y

        National SCx200 chipset support (BLK_DEV_SC1200) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Intel PIIXn chipsets support (BLK_DEV_PIIX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        IT821X IDE support (BLK_DEV_IT821X) [Y/n/m/?] y

        NS87415 chipset support (BLK_DEV_NS87415) [Y/n/m/?] y

        PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support (BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD) [Y/n/m/?] y

          Special UDMA Feature (PDC202XX_BURST) [N/y/?] n

        PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support (BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW) [Y/n/m] y

        ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support (BLK_DEV_SVWKS) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Silicon Image chipset support (BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE) [M/n/y/?] m

        SiS5513 chipset support (BLK_DEV_SIS5513) [Y/n/m/?] y

        SLC90E66 chipset support (BLK_DEV_SLC90E66) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Tekram TRM290 chipset support (BLK_DEV_TRM290) [Y/n/m/?] y

        VIA82CXXX chipset support (BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX) [Y/n/m/?] y

    IGNORE word93 Validation BITS (IDEDMA_IVB) [N/y/?] n

*

* SCSI device support

*

RAID Transport Class (RAID_ATTRS) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI device support (SCSI) [Y/m/?] y

  legacy /proc/scsi/ support (SCSI_PROC_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

  *

  SCSI disk support (BLK_DEV_SD) [Y/n/m/?] y

  SCSI tape support (CHR_DEV_ST) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support (CHR_DEV_OSST) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

  SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [Y/n/?] y

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

  SCSI logging facility (SCSI_LOGGING) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * SCSI Transport Attributes

  *

  Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes (SCSI_SPI_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

  FiberChannel Transport Attributes (SCSI_FC_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

  iSCSI Transport Attributes (SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS) [M/n/y/?] m

  SAS Transport Attributes (SCSI_SAS_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

  *

  * SCSI low-level drivers

  *

  iSCSI Initiator over TCP/IP (ISCSI_TCP) [N/m/y/?] n

  3ware 5/6/7/8xxx ATA-RAID support (BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID) [M/n/y/?] m

  3ware 9xxx SATA-RAID support (SCSI_3W_9XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

  ACARD SCSI support (SCSI_ACARD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AACRAID support (SCSI_AACRAID) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver) (SCSI_AIC7XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [32] 32

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (2047 for all debugging) (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [Y/n/?] y

  Adaptec AIC7xxx support (old driver) (SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD) [N/m/y/?] n

  Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support (SCSI_AIC79XX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [32] 32

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Enable Read Streaming for All Targets (AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM) [N/y/?] n

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (16383 for all debugging) (AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [N/y/?] n

  LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers (MEGARAID_NEWGEN) [Y/n/?] y

    LSI Logic Management Module (New Driver) (MEGARAID_MM) [M/n/y/?] m

      LSI Logic MegaRAID Driver (New Driver) (MEGARAID_MAILBOX) [M/n/?] m

  LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver (MEGARAID_LEGACY) [M/n/y/?] m

  LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module (MEGARAID_SAS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Serial ATA (SATA) support (SCSI_SATA) [N/m/y/?] n

  HighPoint RocketRAID 3xxx Controller support (SCSI_HPTIOP) [M/n/y/?] m

  BusLogic SCSI support (SCSI_BUSLOGIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Omit FlashPoint support (SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT) [N/y/?] n

  DMX3191D SCSI support (SCSI_DMX3191D) [M/n/y/?] m

  EATA ISA/EISA/PCI (DPT and generic EATA/DMA-compliant boards) support (SCSI_EATA) [M/n/y/?] m

    enable tagged command queueing (SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

    enable elevator sorting (SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS) [Y/n/?] y

    maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS) [16] 16

  Future Domain 16xx SCSI/AHA-2920A support (SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) RAID Controller support (SCSI_GDTH) [M/n/y/?] m

  IBM ServeRAID support (SCSI_IPS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Initio 9100U(W) support (SCSI_INITIO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Initio INI-A100U2W support (SCSI_INIA100) [M/n/y/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (ppa - older drives) (SCSI_PPA) [M/n/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (imm - newer drives) (SCSI_IMM) [M/n/?] m

  ppa/imm option - Use slow (but safe) EPP-16 (SCSI_IZIP_EPP16) [N/y/?] n

  ppa/imm option - Assume slow parport control register (SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR) [N/y/?] n

  SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2) [M/n/y/?] m

    DMA addressing mode (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE) [1] 1

    Default tagged command queue depth (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS) [16] 16

    Maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS) [64] 64

    Use memory mapped IO (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

  IBM Power Linux RAID adapter support (SCSI_IPR) [N/m/y/?] n

  Qlogic QLA 1240/1x80/1x160 SCSI support (SCSI_QLOGIC_1280) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic QLA2XXX Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_QLA_FC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_LPFC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Tekram DC395(U/UW/F) and DC315(U) SCSI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SCSI_DC395x) [M/n/y/?] m

  Tekram DC390(T) and Am53/79C974 SCSI support (SCSI_DC390T) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI debugging host simulator (SCSI_DEBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

  *

  Future Domain PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_FDOMAIN) [M/n/?] m

  Qlogic PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_QLOGIC) [M/n/?] m

  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m

*

* Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

*

Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD) [Y/n/?] y

  RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Linear (append) mode (MD_LINEAR) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-0 (striping) mode (MD_RAID0) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-1 (mirroring) mode (MD_RAID1) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-10 (mirrored striping) mode (EXPERIMENTAL) (MD_RAID10) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-4/RAID-5/RAID-6 mode (MD_RAID456) [M/n/y/?] m

      Support adding drives to a raid-5 array (experimental) (MD_RAID5_RESHAPE) [Y/n/?] y

    Multipath I/O support (MD_MULTIPATH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Faulty test module for MD (MD_FAULTY) [M/n/y/?] m

  Device mapper support (BLK_DEV_DM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Crypt target support (DM_CRYPT) [M/n/?] m

    Snapshot target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_SNAPSHOT) [M/n/?] m

    Mirror target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_MIRROR) [M/n/?] m

    Zero target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_ZERO) [M/n/?] m

    Multipath target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_MULTIPATH) [M/n/?] m

      EMC CX/AX multipath support (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_MULTIPATH_EMC) [M/n/?] m

*

* Fusion MPT device support

*

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI (FUSION_SPI) [M/n/y/?] m

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for FC (FUSION_FC) [M/n/y/?] m

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS (FUSION_SAS) [M/n/y/?] m

Maximum number of scatter gather entries (16 - 128) (FUSION_MAX_SGE) [128] 128

Fusion MPT misc device (ioctl) driver (FUSION_CTL) [M/n/?] m

Fusion MPT LAN driver (FUSION_LAN) [M/n/?] m

*

* IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

*

IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (IEEE1394) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Subsystem Options

  *

  Excessive debugging output (IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  OUI Database built-in (IEEE1394_OUI_DB) [N/y/?] n

  Build in extra config rom entries for certain functionality (IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS) [Y/?] y

    IP-1394 Entry (IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394) [Y/?] y

  Export all symbols of ieee1394's API (IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Device Drivers

  *

  Texas Instruments PCILynx support (IEEE1394_PCILYNX) [N/m/?] n

  OHCI-1394 support (IEEE1394_OHCI1394) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Protocol Drivers

  *

  OHCI-1394 Video support (IEEE1394_VIDEO1394) [M/n/?] m

  SBP-2 support (Harddisks etc.) (IEEE1394_SBP2) [M/n/?] m

  Ethernet over 1394 (IEEE1394_ETH1394) [M/n/?] m

  OHCI-DV I/O support (IEEE1394_DV1394) [M/n/?] m

  Raw IEEE1394 I/O support (IEEE1394_RAWIO) [M/n/?] m

*

* I2O device support

*

I2O support (I2O) [M/n/y/?] m

  Enable LCT notification (I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES) [N/y/?] n

  Enable Adaptec extensions (I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable 64-bit DMA (I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64) [Y/n/?] y

  I2O Configuration support (I2O_CONFIG) [M/n/?] m

    Enable ioctls (OBSOLETE) (I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL) [Y/n/?] y

  I2O Bus Adapter OSM (I2O_BUS) [M/n/?] m

  I2O Block OSM (I2O_BLOCK) [M/n/?] m

  I2O SCSI OSM (I2O_SCSI) [M/n/?] m

  I2O /proc support (I2O_PROC) [M/n/?] m

*

* Network device support

*

Network device support (NETDEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

Intermediate Functional Block support (IFB) [N/m/y/?] n

Dummy net driver support (DUMMY) [N/m/y/?] n

Bonding driver support (BONDING) [N/m/y/?] n

EQL (serial line load balancing) support (EQUALIZER) [N/m/y/?] n

Universal TUN/TAP device driver support (TUN) [M/n/y/?] m

General Instruments Surfboard 1000 (NET_SB1000) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* ARCnet devices

*

ARCnet support (ARCNET) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* PHY device support

*

PHY Device support and infrastructure (PHYLIB) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * MII PHY device drivers

  *

  Drivers for Marvell PHYs (MARVELL_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for Davicom PHYs (DAVICOM_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for Quality Semiconductor PHYs (QSEMI_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for the Intel LXT PHYs (LXT_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for the Cicada PHYs (CICADA_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for the Vitesse PHYs (VITESSE_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for SMSC PHYs (SMSC_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for PHY emulation on fixed speed/link (FIXED_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Emulation for 10M Fdx fixed PHY behavior (FIXED_MII_10_FDX) [Y/n] y

    Emulation for 100M Fdx fixed PHY behavior (FIXED_MII_100_FDX) [Y/n] y

*

* Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

*

Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) (NET_ETHERNET) [Y/n/?] y

  Generic Media Independent Interface device support (MII) [M/y/?] m

Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support (HAPPYMEAL) [M/n/y/?] m

Sun GEM support (SUNGEM) [M/n/y/?] m

Sun Cassini support (CASSINI) [M/n/y/?] m

3COM cards (NET_VENDOR_3COM) [Y/n/?] y

  3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support (VORTEX) [M/n/y/?] m

  3cr990 series "Typhoon" support (TYPHOON) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Tulip family network device support

*

"Tulip" family network device support (NET_TULIP) [Y/n/?] y

  Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (DE2104X) [M/n/y/?] m

  DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support (TULIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    New bus configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) (TULIP_MWI) [Y/n/?] y

    Use PCI shared mem for NIC registers (TULIP_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

    Use NAPI RX polling  (TULIP_NAPI) [Y/n/?] y

      Use Interrupt Mitigation  (TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION) [Y/n/?] y

  Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA (DE4X5) [M/n/y/?] m

  Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support (WINBOND_840) [M/n/y/?] m

  Davicom DM910x/DM980x support (DM9102) [M/n/y/?] m

  ULi M526x controller support (ULI526X) [M/n/y/?] m

  Xircom CardBus support (new driver) (PCMCIA_XIRCOM) [M/n/y/?] m

HP 10/100VG PCLAN (ISA, EISA, PCI) support (HP100) [M/n/y/?] m

EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers (NET_PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  AMD PCnet32 PCI support (PCNET32) [M/n/y/?] m

  AMD 8111 (new PCI lance) support (AMD8111_ETH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Enable NAPI support (AMD8111E_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec Starfire/DuraLAN support (ADAPTEC_STARFIRE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (B44) [M/n/y/?] m

  nForce Ethernet support (FORCEDETH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Digi Intl. RightSwitch SE-X support (DGRS) [N/m/y/?] n

  EtherExpressPro/100 support (eepro100, original Becker driver) (EEPRO100) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel(R) PRO/100+ support (E100) [M/n/y/?] m

  Myson MTD-8xx PCI Ethernet support (FEALNX) [M/n/y/?] m

  National Semiconductor DP8381x series PCI Ethernet support (NATSEMI) [M/n/y/?] m

  PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help) (NE2K_PCI) [M/n/y/?] m

  RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL) (8139CP) [M/n/y/?] m

  RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (8139TOO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use PIO instead of MMIO (8139TOO_PIO) [N/y/?] n

    Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equalization) (8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards (8139TOO_8129) [Y/n/?] y

    Use older RX-reset method (8139_OLD_RX_RESET) [N/y/?] n

  SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (SIS900) [M/n/y/?] m

  SMC EtherPower II (EPIC100) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sundance Alta support (SUNDANCE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use MMIO instead of PIO (SUNDANCE_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

  VIA Rhine support (VIA_RHINE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use MMIO instead of PIO (VIA_RHINE_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

    Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (VIA_RHINE_NAPI) [Y/n/?] y

Pocket and portable adapters (NET_POCKET) [Y/n/?] y

  AT-LAN-TEC/RealTek pocket adapter support (ATP) [M/n/?] m

  D-Link DE600 pocket adapter support (DE600) [M/n/?] m

  D-Link DE620 pocket adapter support (DE620) [M/n/?] m

*

* Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

*

Alteon AceNIC/3Com 3C985/NetGear GA620 Gigabit support (ACENIC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Omit support for old Tigon I based AceNICs (ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I) [N/y/?] n

D-Link DL2000-based Gigabit Ethernet support (DL2K) [M/n/y/?] m

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support (E1000) [M/n/y/?] m

  Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (E1000_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  Disable Packet Split for PCI express adapters (E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT) [N/y/?] n

National Semiconductor DP83820 support (NS83820) [M/n/y/?] m

Packet Engines Hamachi GNIC-II support (HAMACHI) [M/n/y/?] m

Packet Engines Yellowfin Gigabit-NIC support (EXPERIMENTAL) (YELLOWFIN) [M/n/y/?] m

Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support (R8169) [M/n/y/?] m

  Use Rx and Tx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (R8169_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  VLAN support (R8169_VLAN) [Y/n/?] y

SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support (SIS190) [M/n/y/?] m

New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (SKGE) [M/n/y/?] m

SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SKY2) [M/n/y/?] m

Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (SK98LIN) [N/m/y/?] n

VIA Velocity support (VIA_VELOCITY) [M/n/y/?] m

Broadcom Tigon3 support (TIGON3) [M/n/y/?] m

Broadcom NetXtremeII support (BNX2) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

*

Chelsio 10Gb Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T1) [M/n/y/?] m

Intel(R) PRO/10GbE support (IXGB) [M/n/y/?] m

  Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (IXGB_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

S2IO 10Gbe XFrame NIC (S2IO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (S2IO_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

Myricom Myri-10G Ethernet support (MYRI10GE) [M/n/y/?] m

Solarflare Solarstorm SFC4000 support (SFC) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Token Ring devices

*

Token Ring driver support (TR) [Y/n/?] y

  IBM Olympic chipset PCI adapter support (IBMOL) [M/n/y/?] m

  3Com 3C359 Token Link Velocity XL adapter support (3C359) [M/n/y/?] m

  Generic TMS380 Token Ring ISA/PCI adapter support (TMS380TR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Generic TMS380 PCI support (TMSPCI) [M/n/?] m

    Madge Smart 16/4 PCI Mk2 support (ABYSS) [M/n/?] m

*

* Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

*

Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (NET_RADIO) [N/y/?] n

*

* PCMCIA network device support

*

PCMCIA network device support (NET_PCMCIA) [Y/n/?] y

  3Com 3c589 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_3C589) [M/n/?] m

  3Com 3c574 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_3C574) [M/n/?] m

  Fujitsu FMV-J18x PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_FMVJ18X) [M/n/?] m

  NE2000 compatible PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_PCNET) [M/n/?] m

  New Media PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_NMCLAN) [M/n/?] m

  SMC 91Cxx PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SMC91C92) [M/n/?] m

  Xircom 16-bit PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_XIRC2PS) [M/n/?] m

  Asix AX88190 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_AXNET) [M/n/?] m

*

* Wan interfaces

*

Wan interfaces support (WAN) [Y/n/?] y

  Etinc PCISYNC serial board support (DSCC4) [M/n/?] m

    Etinc PCISYNC features (DSCC4_PCISYNC) [Y/n/?] y

    Hard reset support (DSCC4_PCI_RST) [Y/n/?] y

  LanMedia Corp. SSI/V.35, T1/E1, HSSI, T3 boards (LANMEDIA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Generic HDLC layer (HDLC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Raw HDLC support (HDLC_RAW) [N/y/?] n

    Raw HDLC Ethernet device support (HDLC_RAW_ETH) [N/y/?] n

    Cisco HDLC support (HDLC_CISCO) [N/y/?] n

    Frame Relay support (HDLC_FR) [N/y/?] n

    Synchronous Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) support (HDLC_PPP) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * X.25/LAPB support is disabled

    *

    Goramo PCI200SYN support (PCI200SYN) [M/n/?] m

    SBE Inc. wanXL support (WANXL) [M/n/?] m

    Cyclades-PC300 support (RS-232/V.35, X.21, T1/E1 boards) (PC300) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support is disabled.

      *

      *

      * Refer to the file README.mlppp, provided by PC300 package.

      *

    FarSync T-Series support (FARSYNC) [M/n/?] m

  Frame Relay DLCI support (DLCI) [M/n/y/?] m

    Max open DLCI (DLCI_COUNT) [24] 24

    Max DLCI per device (DLCI_MAX) [8] 8

  Granch SBNI12 Leased Line adapter support (SBNI) [M/n/y/?] m

    Multiple line feature support (SBNI_MULTILINE) [Y/n/?] y

*

* ATM drivers

*

Dummy ATM driver (ATM_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

ATM over TCP (ATM_TCP) [N/m/?] n

Efficient Networks Speedstream 3010 (ATM_LANAI) [N/m/?] n

Efficient Networks ENI155P (ATM_ENI) [N/m/?] n

Fujitsu FireStream (FS50/FS155)  (ATM_FIRESTREAM) [N/m/?] n

ZeitNet ZN1221/ZN1225 (ATM_ZATM) [N/m/?] n

IDT 77252 (NICStAR II) (ATM_IDT77252) [N/m/?] n

Madge Ambassador (Collage PCI 155 Server) (ATM_AMBASSADOR) [N/m/?] n

Madge Horizon [Ultra] (Collage PCI 25 and Collage PCI 155 Client) (ATM_HORIZON) [N/m/?] n

FORE Systems 200E-series (ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE) [N/m/?] n

ForeRunner HE Series (ATM_HE) [N/m/?] n

FDDI driver support (FDDI) [Y/n/?] y

  Digital DEFEA and DEFPA adapter support (DEFXX) [M/n/y/?] m

  SysKonnect FDDI PCI support (SKFP) [M/n/y/?] m

HIPPI driver support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HIPPI) [Y/n/?] y

  Essential RoadRunner HIPPI PCI adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ROADRUNNER) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use large TX/RX rings (EXPERIMENTAL) (ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS) [N/y/?] n

PLIP (parallel port) support (PLIP) [M/n/?] m

PPP (point-to-point protocol) support (PPP) [M/n/y/?] m

  PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PPP_MULTILINK) [Y/n/?] y

  PPP filtering (PPP_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

  PPP support for async serial ports (PPP_ASYNC) [M/n/?] m

  PPP support for sync tty ports (PPP_SYNC_TTY) [M/n/?] m

  PPP Deflate compression (PPP_DEFLATE) [M/n/?] m

  PPP BSD-Compress compression (PPP_BSDCOMP) [M/n/?] m

  PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL) (PPP_MPPE) [M/n/?] m

  PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) (PPPOE) [M/n/?] m

  PPP over ATM (PPPOATM) [M/n/?] m

SLIP (serial line) support (SLIP) [M/n/y/?] m

  CSLIP compressed headers (SLIP_COMPRESSED) [Y/n/?] y

  Keepalive and linefill (SLIP_SMART) [Y/n/?] y

  Six bit SLIP encapsulation (SLIP_MODE_SLIP6) [Y/n/?] y

Fibre Channel driver support (NET_FC) [Y/n/?] y

Traffic Shaper (EXPERIMENTAL) (SHAPER) [N/m/y/?] n

Network console logging support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NETCONSOLE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* ISDN subsystem

*

ISDN support (ISDN) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Old ISDN4Linux

  *

  Old ISDN4Linux (obsolete) (ISDN_I4L) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * CAPI subsystem

  *

  CAPI2.0 support (ISDN_CAPI) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K) (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON) [N/y/?] n

    CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE) [Y/n/?] y

    CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support (ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20) [M/n/?] m

      CAPI2.0 filesystem support (ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL) [Y/n] y

    *

    * CAPI hardware drivers

    *

    *

    * Active AVM cards

    *

    Support AVM cards (CAPI_AVM) [Y/n/?] y

      AVM B1 PCI support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI) [M/n/?] m

        AVM B1 PCI V4 support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4) [Y/n/?] y

      AVM B1/M1/M2 PCMCIA support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

        AVM B1/M1/M2 PCMCIA cs module (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS) [M/n/?] m

      AVM T1/T1-B PCI support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI) [M/n/?] m

      AVM C4/C2 support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

    *

    Support Eicon cards (CAPI_EICON) [Y/n/?] y

      Support Eicon DIVA Server cards (ISDN_DIVAS) [M/n/?] m

        DIVA Server BRI/PCI support (ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI) [Y/n/?] y

        DIVA Server PRI/PCI support (ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI) [Y/n/?] y

        DIVA CAPI2.0 interface support (ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI) [M/n/?] m

        DIVA User-IDI interface support (ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI) [M/n/?] m

        DIVA Maint driver support (ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT) [M/n/?] m

*

* Telephony Support

*

Linux telephony support (PHONE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Input device support

*

Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT) [Y/?] y

  *

  * Userland interfaces

  *

  Mouse interface (INPUT_MOUSEDEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Provide legacy /dev/psaux device (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX) [Y/n/?] y

    Horizontal screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X) [1024] 1024

    Vertical screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y) [768] 768

  Joystick interface (INPUT_JOYDEV) [M/n/y/?] m

  Touchscreen interface (INPUT_TSDEV) [N/m/y/?] n

  Event interface (INPUT_EVDEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Event debugging (INPUT_EVBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Input Device Drivers

  *

  *

  * Keyboards

  *

  Keyboards (INPUT_KEYBOARD) [Y/n/?] y

    AT keyboard (KEYBOARD_ATKBD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Sun Type 4 and Type 5 keyboard (KEYBOARD_SUNKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    DECstation/VAXstation LK201/LK401 keyboard (KEYBOARD_LKKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    XT keyboard (KEYBOARD_XTKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    Newton keyboard (KEYBOARD_NEWTON) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Mouse

  *

  Mouse (INPUT_MOUSE) [Y/n/?] y

    PS/2 mouse (MOUSE_PS2) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Serial mouse (MOUSE_SERIAL) [M/n/y/?] m

    DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet (MOUSE_VSXXXAA) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Joysticks

  *

  Joysticks (INPUT_JOYSTICK) [Y/n/?] y

    Classic PC analog joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_ANALOG) [M/n/y/?] m

    Assasin 3D and MadCatz Panther devices (JOYSTICK_A3D) [M/n/y/?] m

    Logitech ADI digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_ADI) [M/n/y/?] m

    Creative Labs Blaster Cobra gamepad (JOYSTICK_COBRA) [M/n/y/?] m

    Genius Flight2000 Digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GF2K) [M/n/y/?] m

    Gravis GrIP joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GRIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Gravis GrIP MultiPort (JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Guillemot joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT) [M/n/y/?] m

    InterAct digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_INTERACT) [M/n/y/?] m

    Microsoft SideWinder digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER) [M/n/y/?] m

    ThrustMaster DirectConnect joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_TMDC) [M/n/y/?] m

    I-Force devices (JOYSTICK_IFORCE) [M/n/y/?] m

      I-Force USB joysticks and wheels (JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB) [Y/n/?] y

      I-Force Serial joysticks and wheels (JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232) [Y/n/?] y

    Logitech WingMan Warrior joystick (JOYSTICK_WARRIOR) [M/n/y/?] m

    LogiCad3d Magellan/SpaceMouse 6dof controllers (JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN) [M/n/y/?] m

    SpaceTec SpaceOrb/Avenger 6dof controllers (JOYSTICK_SPACEORB) [M/n/y/?] m

    SpaceTec SpaceBall 6dof controllers (JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Gravis Stinger gamepad (JOYSTICK_STINGER) [M/n/y/?] m

    Twiddler as a joystick (JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY) [M/n/y/?] m

    Multisystem, Sega Genesis, Saturn joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_DB9) [M/n/?] m

    Multisystem, NES, SNES, N64, PSX joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GAMECON) [M/n/?] m

    Multisystem joysticks via TurboGraFX device (JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX) [M/n/?] m

    Gameport data dumper (JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Touchscreens

  *

  Touchscreens (INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN) [Y/n/?] y

    Gunze AHL-51S touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Elo serial touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_ELO) [M/n/y/?] m

    MicroTouch serial touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH) [M/n/y/?] m

    ICS MicroClock MK712 touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_MK712) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Miscellaneous devices

  *

  Miscellaneous devices (INPUT_MISC) [Y/n/?] y

    PC Speaker support (INPUT_PCSPKR) [M/n/y/?] m

    User level driver support (INPUT_UINPUT) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Hardware I/O ports

*

Serial I/O support (SERIO) [Y/?] y

  i8042 PC Keyboard controller (SERIO_I8042) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Serial port line discipline (SERIO_SERPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  ct82c710 Aux port controller (SERIO_CT82C710) [M/n/y/?] m

  Parallel port keyboard adapter (SERIO_PARKBD) [M/n/?] m

  PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller (SERIO_PCIPS2) [M/n/y/?] m

  PS/2 driver library (SERIO_LIBPS2) [Y/?] y

  Raw access to serio ports (SERIO_RAW) [N/m/y/?] n

Gameport support (GAMEPORT) [M/y/?] m

  Classic ISA and PnP gameport support (GAMEPORT_NS558) [M/n/?] m

  PDPI Lightning 4 gamecard support (GAMEPORT_L4) [M/n/?] m

  SB Live and Audigy gameport support (GAMEPORT_EMU10K1) [M/n/?] m

  ForteMedia FM801 gameport support (GAMEPORT_FM801) [M/n/?] m

*

* Character devices

*

Virtual terminal (VT) [Y/n/?] y

  Support for console on virtual terminal (VT_CONSOLE) [Y/n/?] y

  Support for binding and unbinding console drivers (VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING) [Y/n/?] y

Non-standard serial port support (SERIAL_NONSTANDARD) [N/y/?] n

*

* Serial drivers

*

8250/16550 and compatible serial support (SERIAL_8250) [M/?] (NEW) m

  8250/16550 PCI device support (SERIAL_8250_PCI) [M/n/?] m

  8250/16550 PNP device support (SERIAL_8250_PNP) [M/n/?] m

  8250/16550 PCMCIA device support (SERIAL_8250_CS) [M/n/?] m

  Maximum number of 8250/16550 serial ports (SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS) [4] 4

  Number of 8250/16550 serial ports to register at runtime (SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS) [4] 4

  Extended 8250/16550 serial driver options (SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED) [Y/n/?] y

    Support more than 4 legacy serial ports (SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for sharing serial interrupts (SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

    Autodetect IRQ on standard ports (unsafe) (SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ) [N/y/?] n

    Support RSA serial ports (SERIAL_8250_RSA) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Non-8250 serial port support

*

Digi International NEO PCI Support (SERIAL_JSM) [N/m/y/?] n

Unix98 PTY support (UNIX98_PTYS) [Y/n/?] y

Legacy (BSD) PTY support (LEGACY_PTYS) [N/y/?] n

Parallel printer support (PRINTER) [N/m/?] n

Support for user-space parallel port device drivers (PPDEV) [M/n/?] m

Texas Instruments parallel link cable support (TIPAR) [N/m/?] n

*

* IPMI

*

IPMI top-level message handler (IPMI_HANDLER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Watchdog Cards

*

Watchdog Timer Support (WATCHDOG) [N/y/?] n

Hardware Random Number Generator Core support (HW_RANDOM) [Y/n/?] y

  Intel HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_INTEL) [Y/n/m/?] y

  AMD HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_AMD) [Y/n/m/?] y

  AMD Geode HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_GEODE) [Y/n/m/?] y

/dev/nvram support (NVRAM) [M/n/y/?] m

Enhanced Real Time Clock Support (RTC) [M/n/y/?] m

Generic /dev/rtc emulation (GEN_RTC) [N/m/y/?] n

Double Talk PC internal speech card support (DTLK) [N/m/y/?] n

Siemens R3964 line discipline (R3964) [N/m/y/?] n

Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support (APPLICOM) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

*

/dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (AGP) [Y/n/m/?] y

  AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support (AGP_AMD64) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support (AGP_INTEL) [M/n/y/?] m

  SiS chipset support (AGP_SIS) [M/n/y/?] m

  VIA chipset support (AGP_VIA) [M/n/y/?] m

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM) [M/n/y/?] m

  3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+ (DRM_TDFX) [M/n/?] m

  ATI Rage 128 (DRM_R128) [M/n/?] m

  ATI Radeon (DRM_RADEON) [M/n/?] m

  Intel I810 (DRM_I810) [M/n/?] m

  Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G [M/n] m

    i830 driver (DRM_I830) [M/n/?] m

    i915 driver (DRM_I915) [M/n/?] m

  Matrox g200/g400 (DRM_MGA) [M/n/?] m

  SiS video cards (DRM_SIS) [M/n/?] m

  Via unichrome video cards (DRM_VIA) [M/n/?] m

  Savage video cards (DRM_SAVAGE) [M/n/?] m

*

* PCMCIA character devices

*

SyncLink PC Card support (SYNCLINK_CS) [N/m/?] n

Omnikey Cardman 4000 support (CARDMAN_4000) [N/m/?] n

Omnikey CardMan 4040 support (CARDMAN_4040) [N/m/?] n

ACP Modem (Mwave) support (MWAVE) [M/n/y/?] m

NatSemi PC8736x GPIO Support (PC8736x_GPIO) [N/m/y/?] n

RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE) (RAW_DRIVER) [N/m/y/?] n

Hangcheck timer (HANGCHECK_TIMER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* TPM devices

*

TPM Hardware Support (TCG_TPM) [N/m/y/?] n

Telecom clock driver for MPBL0010 ATCA SBC (TELCLOCK) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* I2C support

*

I2C support (I2C) [M/n/y/?] m

  I2C device interface (I2C_CHARDEV) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * I2C Algorithms

  *

  I2C bit-banging interfaces (I2C_ALGOBIT) [M/?] m

  I2C PCF 8584 interfaces (I2C_ALGOPCF) [M/n/?] m

  I2C PCA 9564 interfaces (I2C_ALGOPCA) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * I2C Hardware Bus support

  *

  ALI 1535 (I2C_ALI1535) [M/n/?] m

  ALI 1563 (I2C_ALI1563) [M/n/?] m

  ALI 15x3 (I2C_ALI15X3) [M/n/?] m

  AMD 756/766/768/8111 and nVidia nForce (I2C_AMD756) [M/n/?] m

    SMBus multiplexing on the Tyan S4882 (I2C_AMD756_S4882) [M/n/?] m

  AMD 8111 (I2C_AMD8111) [M/n/?] m

  Intel 82801 (ICH) (I2C_I801) [M/n/?] m

  Intel 810/815 (I2C_I810) [M/n/?] m

  Intel PIIX4 and compatible (ATI/Serverworks/Broadcom/SMSC) (I2C_PIIX4) [M/n/?] m

  Nvidia nForce2, nForce3 and nForce4 (I2C_NFORCE2) [M/n/?] m

  OpenCores I2C Controller (I2C_OCORES) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port adapter (I2C_PARPORT) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port adapter (light) (I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT) [N/m/?] n

  S3/VIA (Pro)Savage (I2C_PROSAVAGE) [M/n/?] m

  S3 Savage 4 (I2C_SAVAGE4) [M/n/?] m

  SiS 5595 (I2C_SIS5595) [M/n/?] m

  SiS 630/730 (I2C_SIS630) [M/n/?] m

  SiS 96x (I2C_SIS96X) [M/n/?] m

  I2C/SMBus Test Stub (I2C_STUB) [N/m/?] n

  VIA 82C586B (I2C_VIA) [M/n/?] m

  VIA 82C596/82C686/823x (I2C_VIAPRO) [M/n/?] m

  Voodoo 3 (I2C_VOODOO3) [M/n/?] m

  PCA9564 on an ISA bus (I2C_PCA_ISA) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

  *

  Dallas Semiconductor DS1337 and DS1339 Real Time Clock (SENSORS_DS1337) [M/n/?] m

  Maxim/Dallas Semiconductor DS1374 Real Time Clock (SENSORS_DS1374) [M/n/?] m

  EEPROM reader (SENSORS_EEPROM) [M/n/?] m

  Philips PCF8574 and PCF8574A (SENSORS_PCF8574) [M/n/?] m

  Philips PCA9539 16-bit I/O port (SENSORS_PCA9539) [M/n/?] m

  Philips PCF8591 (SENSORS_PCF8591) [M/n/?] m

  Maxim MAX6875 Power supply supervisor (SENSORS_MAX6875) [M/n/?] m

  I2C Core debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_CORE) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Algorithm debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_ALGO) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Bus debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_BUS) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Chip debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_CHIP) [N/y/?] n

*

* SPI support

*Last edited by DannerDOS on Fri Aug 12, 2011 6:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DannerDOS

SPI support (SPI) [N/y/?] n

*

* Dallas's 1-wire bus

*

*

* Hardware Monitoring support

*

Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON) [Y/n/m/?] y

Abit uGuru (SENSORS_ABITUGURU) [M/n/y/?] m

Analog Devices ADM1021 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1021) [M/n/?] m

Analog Devices ADM1025 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1025) [M/n/?] m

Analog Devices ADM1026 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1026) [M/n/?] m

Analog Devices ADM1031 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1031) [M/n/?] m

Analog Devices ADM9240 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM9240) [M/n/?] m

Asus ASB100 Bach (SENSORS_ASB100) [M/n/?] m

Attansic ATXP1 VID controller (SENSORS_ATXP1) [M/n/?] m

Dallas Semiconductor DS1621 and DS1625 (SENSORS_DS1621) [M/n/?] m

Fintek F71805F/FG (SENSORS_F71805F) [M/n/y/?] m

FSC Hermes (SENSORS_FSCHER) [M/n/?] m

FSC Poseidon (SENSORS_FSCPOS) [M/n/?] m

Genesys Logic GL518SM (SENSORS_GL518SM) [M/n/?] m

Genesys Logic GL520SM (SENSORS_GL520SM) [M/n/?] m

ITE IT87xx and compatibles (SENSORS_IT87) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM63 (SENSORS_LM63) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM75 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM75) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM77 (SENSORS_LM77) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM78 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM78) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM80 (SENSORS_LM80) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM83 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM83) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM85 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM85) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM87 (SENSORS_LM87) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM90 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM90) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor LM92 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM92) [M/n/?] m

Maxim MAX1619 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX1619) [M/n/?] m

National Semiconductor PC87360 family (SENSORS_PC87360) [M/n/?] m

Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. SiS5595 (SENSORS_SIS5595) [M/n/?] m

SMSC LPC47M10x and compatibles (SENSORS_SMSC47M1) [M/n/?] m

SMSC LPC47M192 and compatibles (SENSORS_SMSC47M192) [M/n/?] m

SMSC LPC47B397-NC (SENSORS_SMSC47B397) [M/n/?] m

VIA686A (SENSORS_VIA686A) [M/n/?] m

VT8231 (SENSORS_VT8231) [M/n/?] m

Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, W83627HF, Asus AS99127F (SENSORS_W83781D) [M/n/?] m

Winbond W83791D (SENSORS_W83791D) [M/n/?] m

Winbond W83792D (SENSORS_W83792D) [M/n/?] m

Winbond W83L785TS-S (SENSORS_W83L785TS) [M/n/?] m

Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83687THF, W83697HF (SENSORS_W83627HF) [M/n/?] m

Winbond W83627EHF (SENSORS_W83627EHF) [M/n/?] m

IBM Hard Drive Active Protection System (hdaps) (SENSORS_HDAPS) [M/n/y/?] m

Hardware Monitoring Chip debugging messages (HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP) [N/y/?] n

*

* Misc devices

*

Device driver for IBM RSA service processor (IBM_ASM) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Multimedia devices

*

Video For Linux (VIDEO_DEV) [M/n/y/?] m

  Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED) (VIDEO_V4L1) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer (VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT) [Y/?] y

  *

  * Video Capture Adapters

  *

  *

  * Video Capture Adapters

  *

  Enable advanced debug functionality (VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Virtual Video Driver (VIDEO_VIVI) [N/m/?] n

  BT848 Video For Linux (VIDEO_BT848) [N/m/?] n

  Quickcam BW Video For Linux (VIDEO_BWQCAM) [N/m/?] n

  QuickCam Colour Video For Linux (EXPERIMENTAL) (VIDEO_CQCAM) [N/m/?] n

  W9966CF Webcam (FlyCam Supra and others) Video For Linux (VIDEO_W9966) [N/m/?] n

  CPiA Video For Linux (VIDEO_CPIA) [N/m/?] n

  CPiA2 Video For Linux (VIDEO_CPIA2) [N/m/?] n

  SAA5246A, SAA5281 Teletext processor (VIDEO_SAA5246A) [N/m/?] n

  SAA5249 Teletext processor (VIDEO_SAA5249) [N/m/?] n

  SAB3036 tuner (TUNER_3036) [N/m/?] n

  Stradis 4:2:2 MPEG-2 video driver  (EXPERIMENTAL) (VIDEO_STRADIS) [N/m/?] n

  Zoran ZR36057/36067 Video For Linux (VIDEO_ZORAN) [N/m/?] n

  Philips SAA7134 support (VIDEO_SAA7134) [N/m/?] n

  Siemens-Nixdorf 'Multimedia eXtension Board' (VIDEO_MXB) [N/m/?] n

  Philips-Semiconductors 'dpc7146 demonstration board' (VIDEO_DPC) [N/m/?] n

  Hexium HV-PCI6 and Orion frame grabber (VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION) [N/m/?] n

  Hexium Gemini frame grabber (VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI) [N/m/?] n

  Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support (VIDEO_CX88) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Encoders and Decoders

  *

  Micronas MSP34xx audio decoders (VIDEO_MSP3400) [M/n/?] m

  Cirrus Logic CS53L32A audio ADC (VIDEO_CS53L32A) [M/n/?] m

  Texas Instruments TLV320AIC23B audio codec (VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B) [N/m/?] n

  Wolfson Microelectronics WM8775 audio ADC with input mixer (VIDEO_WM8775) [M/n/?] m

  Wolfson Microelectronics WM8739 stereo audio ADC (VIDEO_WM8739) [M/n/?] m

  Conexant CX2341x MPEG encoders (VIDEO_CX2341X) [M/n/?] m

  Conexant CX2584x audio/video decoders (VIDEO_CX25840) [M/n/?] m

  Philips SAA7113/4/5 video decoders (VIDEO_SAA711X) [M/n/?] m

  Philips SAA7127/9 digital video encoders (VIDEO_SAA7127) [M/n/?] m

  NEC Electronics uPD64031A Ghost Reduction (VIDEO_UPD64031A) [M/n/?] m

  NEC Electronics uPD64083 3-Dimensional Y/C separation (VIDEO_UPD64083) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * V4L USB devices

  *

  Hauppauge WinTV-PVR USB2 support (VIDEO_PVRUSB2) [N/m/?] n

  Empia EM2800/2820/2840 USB video capture support (VIDEO_EM28XX) [N/m/?] n

  USB 3com HomeConnect (aka vicam) support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_VICAM) [N/m/?] n

  USB IBM (Xirlink) C-it Camera support (USB_IBMCAM) [N/m/?] n

  USB Konica Webcam support (USB_KONICAWC) [N/m/?] n

  USB Logitech Quickcam Messenger (USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER) [M/n/?] m

  USB ET61X[12]51 PC Camera Controller support (USB_ET61X251) [N/m/?] n

  OmniVision Camera Chip support (VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP) [N/m/?] n

  USB W996[87]CF JPEG Dual Mode Camera support (USB_W9968CF) [N/m/?] n

  USB OV511 Camera support (USB_OV511) [N/m/?] n

  USB SE401 Camera support (USB_SE401) [N/m/?] n

  USB SN9C10x PC Camera Controller support (USB_SN9C102) [N/m/?] n

  USB STV680 (Pencam) Camera support (USB_STV680) [N/m/?] n

  USB ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip support (USB_ZC0301) [N/m/?] n

  USB Philips Cameras (USB_PWC) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Radio Adapters

  *

  GemTek PCI Radio Card support (RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI) [N/m/y/?] n

  Guillemot MAXI Radio FM 2000 radio (RADIO_MAXIRADIO) [N/m/y/?] n

  Maestro on board radio (RADIO_MAESTRO) [N/m/y/?] n

  D-Link USB FM radio support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_DSBR) [N/m/?] n

*

* Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

*

DVB For Linux (DVB) [N/y/?] n

DABUSB driver (USB_DABUSB) [N/m/?] n

*

* Graphics support

*

Enable firmware EDID (FIRMWARE_EDID) [Y/n/?] y

Support for frame buffer devices (FB) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers (FB_MODE_HELPERS) [N/y/?] n

  Enable Tile Blitting Support (FB_TILEBLITTING) [N/y/?] n

  Cirrus Logic support (FB_CIRRUS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Permedia2 support (FB_PM2) [N/m/y/?] n

  CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support (FB_CYBER2000) [N/m/y/?] n

  Arc Monochrome LCD board support (FB_ARC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support (FB_ASILIANT) [N/y/?] n

  IMS Twin Turbo display support (FB_IMSTT) [N/y/?] n

  VGA 16-color graphics support (FB_VGA16) [N/m/y/?] n

  VESA VGA graphics support (FB_VESA) [Y/n/?] y

  Hercules mono graphics support (FB_HGA) [N/m/y/?] n

  Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support (FB_S1D13XXX) [N/m/y/?] n

  nVidia Framebuffer Support (FB_NVIDIA) [N/m/y/?] n

  nVidia Riva support (FB_RIVA) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G support (EXPERIMENTAL) (FB_INTEL) [N/m/y/?] n

  Matrox acceleration (FB_MATROX) [N/m/y/?] n

  ATI Radeon display support (FB_RADEON) [N/m/y/?] n

  ATI Rage128 display support (FB_ATY128) [N/m/y/?] n

  ATI Mach64 display support (FB_ATY) [N/m/y/?] n

  S3 Savage support (FB_SAVAGE) [N/m/y/?] n

  SiS/XGI display support (FB_SIS) [N/m/y/?] n

  NeoMagic display support (FB_NEOMAGIC) [N/m/y/?] n

  IMG Kyro support (FB_KYRO) [N/m/y/?] n

  3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 display support (FB_3DFX) [N/m/y/?] n

  3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support (FB_VOODOO1) [N/m/y/?] n

  Trident support (FB_TRIDENT) [N/m/y/?] n

  AMD Geode family framebuffer support (EXPERIMENTAL) (FB_GEODE) [N/y/?] n

Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!) (FB_VIRTUAL) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Console display driver support

*

VGA text console (VGA_CONSOLE) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM (VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK) [N/y/?] n

Framebuffer Console support (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Framebuffer Console Rotation (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION) [N/y/?] n

Select compiled-in fonts (FONTS) [N/y/?] n

*

* Logo configuration

*

Bootup logo (LOGO) [N/y/?] n

*

* Backlight & LCD device support

*

Backlight & LCD device support (BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT) [Y/?] y

  Lowlevel Backlight controls (BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE) [M/y/?] m

  Lowlevel LCD controls (LCD_CLASS_DEVICE) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Sound

*

Sound card support (SOUND) [Y/n/m/?] y

*

* Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

*

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sequencer support (SND_SEQUENCER) [M/n/?] m

    Sequencer dummy client (SND_SEQ_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

  OSS Mixer API (SND_MIXER_OSS) [M/n/?] m

  OSS PCM (digital audio) API (SND_PCM_OSS) [M/n/?] m

    OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system (SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS) [Y/n/?] y

  OSS Sequencer API (SND_SEQUENCER_OSS) [Y/n/?] y

  RTC Timer support (SND_RTCTIMER) [M/n/?] m

    Use RTC as default sequencer timer (SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT) [Y/n/?] y

  Dynamic device file minor numbers (SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS) [N/y/?] n

  Support old ALSA API (SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API) [Y/n/?] y

  Verbose procfs contents (SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose printk (SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK) [N/y/?] n

  Debug (SND_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Generic devices

  *

  Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard (SND_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

  Virtual MIDI soundcard (SND_VIRMIDI) [N/m/?] n

  MOTU MidiTimePiece AV multiport MIDI (SND_MTPAV) [N/m/?] n

  UART16550 serial MIDI driver (SND_SERIAL_U16550) [N/m/?] n

  Generic MPU-401 UART driver (SND_MPU401) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * PCI devices

  *

  Analog Devices AD1889 (SND_AD1889) [M/n/?] m

  Avance Logic ALS300/ALS300+ (SND_ALS300) [M/n/?] m

  Avance Logic ALS4000 (SND_ALS4000) [M/n/?] m

  ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller (SND_ALI5451) [M/n/?] m

  ATI IXP AC97 Controller (SND_ATIIXP) [M/n/?] m

  ATI IXP Modem (SND_ATIIXP_MODEM) [M/n/?] m

  Aureal Advantage (SND_AU8810) [M/n/?] m

  Aureal Vortex (SND_AU8820) [M/n/?] m

  Aureal Vortex 2 (SND_AU8830) [M/n/?] m

  Aztech AZF3328 / PCI168 (EXPERIMENTAL) (SND_AZT3328) [M/n/?] m

  Bt87x Audio Capture (SND_BT87X) [M/n/?] m

    Bt87x Audio overclocking (SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK) [N/y/?] n

  SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit (SND_CA0106) [M/n/?] m

  C-Media 8738, 8338 (SND_CMIPCI) [M/n/?] m

  Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4281 (SND_CS4281) [M/n/?] m

  Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x (SND_CS46XX) [M/n/?] m

    Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) New DSP support (SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP) [Y/n/?] y

  (Echoaudio) Darla20 (SND_DARLA20) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Gina20 (SND_GINA20) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Layla20 (SND_LAYLA20) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Darla24 (SND_DARLA24) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Gina24 (SND_GINA24) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Layla24 (SND_LAYLA24) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Mona (SND_MONA) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Mia (SND_MIA) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) 3G cards (SND_ECHO3G) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Indigo (SND_INDIGO) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Indigo IO (SND_INDIGOIO) [M/n/?] m

  (Echoaudio) Indigo DJ (SND_INDIGODJ) [M/n/?] m

  Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS) (SND_EMU10K1) [M/n/?] m

  Emu10k1X (Dell OEM Version) (SND_EMU10K1X) [M/n/?] m

  (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370 (SND_ENS1370) [M/n/?] m

  (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373 (SND_ENS1371) [M/n/?] m

  ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1) (SND_ES1938) [M/n/?] m

  ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E) (SND_ES1968) [M/n/?] m

  ForteMedia FM801 (SND_FM801) [M/n/?] m

    ForteMedia FM801 + TEA5757 tuner (SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL) [N/y/?] n

  Intel HD Audio (SND_HDA_INTEL) [M/n/?] m

  RME Hammerfall DSP Audio (SND_HDSP) [M/n/?] m

  RME Hammerfall DSP MADI (SND_HDSPM) [M/n/?] m

  ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24) (SND_ICE1712) [M/n/?] m

  ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT) (SND_ICE1724) [M/n/?] m

  Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller (SND_INTEL8X0) [M/n/?] m

  Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem (SND_INTEL8X0M) [M/n/?] m

  Korg 1212 IO (SND_KORG1212) [M/n/?] m

  ESS Allegro/Maestro3 (SND_MAESTRO3) [M/n/?] m

  Digigram miXart (SND_MIXART) [M/n/?] m

  NeoMagic NM256AV/ZX (SND_NM256) [M/n/?] m

  Digigram PCXHR (SND_PCXHR) [M/n/?] m

  Conexant Riptide (SND_RIPTIDE) [M/n/?] m

  RME Digi32, 32/8, 32 PRO (SND_RME32) [M/n/?] m

  RME Digi96, 96/8, 96/8 PRO (SND_RME96) [M/n/?] m

  RME Digi9652 (Hammerfall) (SND_RME9652) [M/n/?] m

  S3 SonicVibes (SND_SONICVIBES) [M/n/?] m

  Trident 4D-Wave DX/NX; SiS 7018 (SND_TRIDENT) [M/n/?] m

  VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller (SND_VIA82XX) [M/n/?] m

  VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems (SND_VIA82XX_MODEM) [M/n/?] m

  Digigram VX222 (SND_VX222) [M/n/?] m

  Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754 (SND_YMFPCI) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * USB devices

  *

  USB Audio/MIDI driver (SND_USB_AUDIO) [M/n/?] m

  Tascam US-122, US-224 and US-428 USB driver (SND_USB_USX2Y) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * PCMCIA devices

  *

  Digigram VXpocket (SND_VXPOCKET) [M/n/?] m

  Sound Core PDAudioCF (SND_PDAUDIOCF) [M/n/?] m

*

* Open Sound System

*

Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) (SOUND_PRIME) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* USB support

*

Support for Host-side USB (USB) [M/n/y/?] m

  USB verbose debug messages (USB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Miscellaneous USB options

  *

  USB device filesystem (USB_DEVICEFS) [Y/n/?] y

  Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_BANDWIDTH) [N/y/?] n

  Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS) [N/y/?] n

  USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SUSPEND) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * USB Host Controller Drivers

  *

  EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (USB_EHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO) [N/y/?] n

    Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT) [N/y/?] n

    Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED) [N/y/?] n

  ISP116X HCD support (USB_ISP116X_HCD) [M/n/?] m

  OHCI HCD support (USB_OHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

  UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support (USB_UHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

  SL811HS HCD support (USB_SL811_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    CF/PCMCIA support for SL811HS HCD (USB_SL811_CS) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * USB Device Class drivers

  *

  USB Modem (CDC ACM) support (USB_ACM) [M/n/?] m

  USB Printer support (USB_PRINTER) [N/m/?] n

*

* NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

*

*

* may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

*

USB Mass Storage support (USB_STORAGE) [M/n/?] m

  USB Mass Storage verbose debug (USB_STORAGE_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB) [Y/n/?] y

  Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_FREECOM) [Y/n/?] y

  ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_ISD200) [Y/n/?] y

  Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support (USB_STORAGE_DPCM) [Y/n/?] y

  USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_USBAT) [Y/n/?] y

  SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_SDDR09) [Y/n/?] y

  SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_SDDR55) [Y/n/?] y

  Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT) [Y/n/?] y

  Olympus MAUSB-10/Fuji DPC-R1 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA) [Y/n/?] y

The shared table of common (or usual) storage devices (USB_LIBUSUAL) [N/y/?] n

*

* USB Input Devices

*

USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support (USB_HID) [M/n/?] m

  HID input layer support (USB_HIDINPUT) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable support for iBook/PowerBook special keys (USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK) [Y/n/?] y

    Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HID_FF) [N/y/?] n

  /dev/hiddev raw HID device support (USB_HIDDEV) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

  *

  USB HIDBP Keyboard (simple Boot) support (USB_KBD) [N/m/?] n

  USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support (USB_MOUSE) [N/m/?] n

Aiptek 6000U/8000U tablet support (USB_AIPTEK) [N/m/?] n

Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB_WACOM) [N/m/?] n

Acecad Flair tablet support (USB_ACECAD) [N/m/?] n

KB Gear JamStudio tablet support (USB_KBTAB) [N/m/?] n

Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support (USB_POWERMATE) [N/m/?] n

USB Touchscreen Driver (USB_TOUCHSCREEN) [N/m/?] n

Yealink usb-p1k voip phone (USB_YEALINK) [N/m/?] n

X-Box gamepad support (USB_XPAD) [N/m/?] n

ATI / X10 USB RF remote control (USB_ATI_REMOTE) [N/m/?] n

ATI / Philips USB RF remote control (USB_ATI_REMOTE2) [N/m/?] n

Keyspan DMR USB remote control (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE) [N/m/?] n

Apple USB Touchpad support (USB_APPLETOUCH) [N/m/?] n

*

* USB Imaging devices

*

USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_MDC800) [N/m/?] n

Microtek X6USB scanner support (USB_MICROTEK) [N/m/?] n

*

* USB Network Adapters

*

USB CATC NetMate-based Ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_CATC) [M/n/?] m

USB KLSI KL5USB101-based ethernet device support (USB_KAWETH) [M/n/?] m

USB Pegasus/Pegasus-II based ethernet device support (USB_PEGASUS) [M/n/?] m

USB RTL8150 based ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_RTL8150) [M/n/?] m

Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework (USB_USBNET) [M/n/?] m

  ASIX AX88xxx Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapters (USB_NET_AX8817X) [M/n/?] m

  CDC Ethernet support (smart devices such as cable modems) (USB_NET_CDCETHER) [M/?] m

  GeneSys GL620USB-A based cables (USB_NET_GL620A) [N/m/?] n

  NetChip 1080 based cables (Laplink, ...) (USB_NET_NET1080) [M/n/?] m

  Prolific PL-2301/2302 based cables (USB_NET_PLUSB) [N/m/?] n

  Host for RNDIS devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST) [N/m/?] n

  Simple USB Network Links (CDC Ethernet subset) (USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET) [N/m/?] n

  Sharp Zaurus (stock ROMs) and compatible (USB_NET_ZAURUS) [M/n/?] m

USB Monitor (USB_MON) [N/y/?] n

*

* USB port drivers

*

USS720 parport driver (USB_USS720) [M/n/?] m

*

* USB Serial Converter support

*

USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL) [M/n/?] m

  USB Generic Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_GENERIC) [Y/n/?] y

  USB AirPrime CDMA Wireless Driver (USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME) [M/n/?] m

  USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_ARK3116) [M/n/?] m

  USB Belkin and Peracom Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_BELKIN) [N/m/?] n

  USB ConnectTech WhiteHEAT Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT) [M/n/?] m

  USB Digi International AccelePort USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT) [N/m/?] n

  USB CP2101 UART Bridge Controller (USB_SERIAL_CP2101) [M/n/?] m

  USB Cypress M8 USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8) [N/m/?] n

  USB Empeg empeg-car Mark I/II Driver (USB_SERIAL_EMPEG) [N/m/?] n

  USB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO) [N/m/?] n

  USB Fundamental Software Dongle Driver (USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT) [M/n/?] m

  USB Handspring Visor / Palm m50x / Sony Clie Driver (USB_SERIAL_VISOR) [N/m/?] n

  USB PocketPC PDA Driver (USB_SERIAL_IPAQ) [N/m/?] n

  USB IR Dongle Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_IR) [N/m/?] n

  USB Inside Out Edgeport Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT) [N/m/?] n

  USB Inside Out Edgeport Serial Driver (TI devices) (USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI) [N/m/?] n

  USB Garmin GPS driver (USB_SERIAL_GARMIN) [N/m/?] n

  USB IPWireless (3G UMTS TDD) Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_IPW) [M/n/?] m

  USB Keyspan PDA Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA) [N/m/?] n

  USB Keyspan USA-xxx Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN) [N/m/?] n

  USB KL5KUSB105 (Palmconnect) Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_KLSI) [N/m/?] n

  USB KOBIL chipcard reader (USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT) [N/m/?] n

  USB MCT Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232) [N/m/?] n

  USB Navman GPS device (USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN) [M/n/?] m

  USB Prolific 2303 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_PL2303) [N/m/?] n

  USB HP4x Calculators support (USB_SERIAL_HP4X) [N/m/?] n

  USB Safe Serial (Encapsulated) Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_SAFE) [N/m] n

  USB Sierra Wireless Driver (USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS) [N/m/?] n

  USB TI 3410/5052 Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_TI) [N/m/?] n

  USB REINER SCT cyberJack pinpad/e-com chipcard reader (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK) [N/m/?] n

  USB Xircom / Entregra Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM) [N/m/?] n

  USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems (USB_SERIAL_OPTION) [M/n/?] m

  USB ZyXEL omni.net LCD Plus Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_OMNINET) [M/n/?] m

*

* USB Miscellaneous drivers

*

EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI62) [N/m/?] n

EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI26) [N/m/?] n

USB Auerswald ISDN support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_AUERSWALD) [M/n/?] m

USB Diamond Rio500 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_RIO500) [N/m/?] n

USB Lego Infrared Tower support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_LEGOTOWER) [N/m/?] n

USB LCD driver support (USB_LCD) [N/m/?] n

USB LED driver support (USB_LED) [N/m/?] n

Cypress CY7C63xxx USB driver support (USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63) [N/m/?] n

Cypress USB thermometer driver support (USB_CYTHERM) [N/m/?] n

USB PhidgetKit support (USB_PHIDGETKIT) [M/n/?] m

USB PhidgetServo support (USB_PHIDGETSERVO) [M/n/?] m

Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support (USB_IDMOUSE) [N/m/?] n

Apple Cinema Display support (USB_APPLEDISPLAY) [M/n/?] m

USB 2.0 SVGA dongle support (Net2280/SiS315) (USB_SISUSBVGA) [M/n/?] m

  Text console and mode switching support (USB_SISUSBVGA_CON) [Y/n/?] y

USB LD driver (USB_LD) [N/m/?] n

USB testing driver (DEVELOPMENT) (USB_TEST) [N/m/?] n

*

* USB DSL modem support

*

USB DSL modem support (USB_ATM) [M/n/?] m

  Speedtouch USB support (USB_SPEEDTOUCH) [M/n/?] m

  Conexant AccessRunner USB support (USB_CXACRU) [M/n/?] m

  ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem (USB_UEAGLEATM) [M/n/?] m

  Other USB DSL modem support (USB_XUSBATM) [M/n/?] m

*

* USB Gadget Support

*

Support for USB Gadgets (USB_GADGET) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* MMC/SD Card support

*

MMC support (MMC) [M/n/y/?] m

  MMC debugging (MMC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  MMC block device driver (MMC_BLOCK) [M/n/?] m

  Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support  (EXPERIMENTAL) (MMC_SDHCI) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support (MMC_WBSD) [M/n/?] m

*

* LED devices

*

LED Support (NEW_LEDS) [Y/n/?] y

  LED Class Support (LEDS_CLASS) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* LED drivers

*

*

* LED Triggers

*

LED Trigger support (LEDS_TRIGGERS) [Y/n/?] y

  LED Timer Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER) [M/n/y/?] m

  LED IDE Disk Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK) [Y/n/?] y

  LED Heartbeat Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* InfiniBand support

*

InfiniBand support (INFINIBAND) [N/m/y/?] n

QLogic InfiniPath Driver (IPATH_CORE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC core system error reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Real Time Clock

*

RTC class (RTC_CLASS) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * RTC interfaces

  *

  sysfs (RTC_INTF_SYSFS) [M/n/?] m

  proc (RTC_INTF_PROC) [M/n/?] m

  dev (RTC_INTF_DEV) [M/n/?] m

    RTC UIE emulation on dev interface (RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * RTC drivers

  *

  Xicor/Intersil X1205 (RTC_DRV_X1205) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas/Maxim DS1307 and similar I2C RTC chips (RTC_DRV_DS1307) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas DS1553 (RTC_DRV_DS1553) [M/n/?] m

  Intersil 1208 (RTC_DRV_ISL1208) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas/Maxim DS1672 (RTC_DRV_DS1672) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas DS1742 (RTC_DRV_DS1742) [M/n/?] m

  Philips PCF8563/Epson RTC8564 (RTC_DRV_PCF8563) [N/m/?] n

  Philips PCF8583 (RTC_DRV_PCF8583) [N/m/?] n

  Ricoh RS5C372A/B (RTC_DRV_RS5C372) [N/m/?] n

  ST M48T86/Dallas DS12887 (RTC_DRV_M48T86) [M/n/?] m

  Test driver/device (RTC_DRV_TEST) [N/m/?] n

  EM Microelectronic V3020 (RTC_DRV_V3020) [M/n/?] m

*

* DMA Engine support

*

Support for DMA engines (DMA_ENGINE) [Y/n/?] y

*

* DMA Clients

*

Network: TCP receive copy offload (NET_DMA) [Y/n/?] y

*

* DMA Devices

*

Intel I/OAT DMA support (INTEL_IOATDMA) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Firmware Drivers

*

BIOS Enhanced Disk Drive calls determine boot disk (EDD) [N/m/y/?] n

BIOS update support for DELL systems via sysfs (DELL_RBU) [M/n/y/?] m

Dell Systems Management Base Driver (DCDBAS) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* File systems

*

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists (EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext2 Security Labels (EXT2_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 execute in place support (EXT2_FS_XIP) [N/y/?] n

Ext3 journalling file system support (EXT3_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Ext3 extended attributes (EXT3_FS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists (EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext3 Security Labels (EXT3_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

JBD (ext3) debugging support (JBD_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Reiserfs support (REISERFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable reiserfs debug mode (REISERFS_CHECK) [N/y/?] n

  Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs (REISERFS_PROC_INFO) [N/y/?] n

  ReiserFS extended attributes (REISERFS_FS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    ReiserFS POSIX Access Control Lists (REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

    ReiserFS Security Labels (REISERFS_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

JFS filesystem support (JFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

  JFS POSIX Access Control Lists (JFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

  JFS Security Labels (JFS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

  JFS debugging (JFS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  JFS statistics (JFS_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

XFS filesystem support (XFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  XFS Quota support (XFS_QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

  XFS Security Label support (XFS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

  XFS POSIX ACL support (XFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

  XFS Realtime subvolume support (XFS_RT) [Y/n/?] y

OCFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (OCFS2_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  OCFS2 logging support (OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG) [Y/n/?] y

Minix fs support (MINIX_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

ROM file system support (ROMFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Inotify file change notification support (INOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

  Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

Quota support (QUOTA) [N/y/?] n

Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel automounter support (AUTOFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3) (AUTOFS4_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Filesystem in Userspace support (FUSE_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

*

ISO 9660 CDROM file system support (ISO9660_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions (JOLIET) [N/y/?] n

  Transparent decompression extension (ZISOFS) [Y/n/?] y

UDF file system support (UDF_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

*

* DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

*

MSDOS fs support (MSDOS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

VFAT (Windows-95) fs support (VFAT_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

NTFS file system support (NTFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Pseudo filesystems

*

/proc file system support (PROC_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  /proc/kcore support (PROC_KCORE) [Y/n] y

  /proc/vmcore support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PROC_VMCORE) [Y/n/?] y

sysfs file system support (SYSFS) [Y/n/?] y

Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) (TMPFS) [Y/n/?] y

Userspace-driven configuration filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) (CONFIGFS_FS) [Y/?] y

*

* Miscellaneous filesystems

*

ADFS file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ADFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Amiga FFS file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (AFFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Apple Macintosh file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

Apple Extended HFS file system support (HFSPLUS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

BeOS file system (BeFS) support (read only) (EXPERIMENTAL) (BEFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

BFS file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

EFS file system support (read only) (EXPERIMENTAL) (EFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Compressed ROM file system support (cramfs) (CRAMFS) [N/m/y/?] n

FreeVxFS file system support (VERITAS VxFS(TM) compatible) (VXFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

OS/2 HPFS file system support (HPFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

QNX4 file system support (read only) (QNX4FS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

System V/Xenix/V7/Coherent file system support (SYSV_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

UFS file system support (read only) (UFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  UFS file system write support (DANGEROUS) (UFS_FS_WRITE) [Y/n/?] y

  UFS debugging (UFS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

* Network File Systems

*

NFS file system support (NFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Provide NFSv3 client support (NFS_V3) [Y/n/?] y

    Provide client support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension (NFS_V3_ACL) [N/y/?] n

  Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NFS_V4) [N/y/?] n

  Allow direct I/O on NFS files (EXPERIMENTAL) (NFS_DIRECTIO) [N/y/?] n

NFS server support (NFSD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Provide NFSv3 server support (NFSD_V3) [Y/n/?] y

    Provide server support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension (NFSD_V3_ACL) [N/y/?] n

    Provide NFSv4 server support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NFSD_V4) [N/y/?] n

  Provide NFS server over TCP support (NFSD_TCP) [Y/n/?] y

Secure RPC: Kerberos V mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL) (RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5) [N/m/?] n

Secure RPC: SPKM3 mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL) (RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3) [N/m/?] n

SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.) (SMB_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

CIFS support (advanced network filesystem for Samba, Window and other CIFS compliant servers) (CIFS) [M/n/y/?] m

  CIFS statistics (CIFS_STATS) [N/y/?] n

  Support legacy servers which use weaker LANMAN security (CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH) [N/y/?] n

  CIFS extended attributes (CIFS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    CIFS POSIX Extensions (CIFS_POSIX) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable additional CIFS debugging routines (CIFS_DEBUG2) [N/y/?] n

  CIFS Experimental Features (EXPERIMENTAL) (CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL) [N/y/?] n

NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes) (NCP_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Coda file system support (advanced network fs) (CODA_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Andrew File System support (AFS) (Experimental) (AFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Plan 9 Resource Sharing Support (9P2000) (Experimental) (9P_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Partition Types

*

Advanced partition selection (PARTITION_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

  Acorn partition support (ACORN_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Alpha OSF partition support (OSF_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Amiga partition table support (AMIGA_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Atari partition table support (ATARI_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Macintosh partition map support (MAC_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

  PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support (MSDOS_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    BSD disklabel (FreeBSD partition tables) support (BSD_DISKLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

    Minix subpartition support (MINIX_SUBPARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Solaris (x86) partition table support (SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Unixware slices support (UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

  Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support (LDM_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Windows LDM extra logging (LDM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  SGI partition support (SGI_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Ultrix partition table support (ULTRIX_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Sun partition tables support (SUN_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Karma Partition support (KARMA_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

  EFI GUID Partition support (EFI_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Native Language Support

*

Base native language support (NLS) [Y/?] y

  Default NLS Option (NLS_DEFAULT) [iso8859-1] iso8859-1

  Codepage 437 (United States, Canada) (NLS_CODEPAGE_437) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Codepage 737 (Greek) (NLS_CODEPAGE_737) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 775 (Baltic Rim) (NLS_CODEPAGE_775) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 850 (Europe) (NLS_CODEPAGE_850) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 852 (Central/Eastern Europe) (NLS_CODEPAGE_852) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 855 (Cyrillic) (NLS_CODEPAGE_855) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 857 (Turkish) (NLS_CODEPAGE_857) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 860 (Portuguese) (NLS_CODEPAGE_860) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 861 (Icelandic) (NLS_CODEPAGE_861) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 862 (Hebrew) (NLS_CODEPAGE_862) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 863 (Canadian French) (NLS_CODEPAGE_863) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 864 (Arabic) (NLS_CODEPAGE_864) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 865 (Norwegian, Danish) (NLS_CODEPAGE_865) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 866 (Cyrillic/Russian) (NLS_CODEPAGE_866) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 869 (Greek) (NLS_CODEPAGE_869) [N/m/y/?] n

  Simplified Chinese charset (CP936, GB2312) (NLS_CODEPAGE_936) [N/m/y/?] n

  Traditional Chinese charset (Big5) (NLS_CODEPAGE_950) [N/m/y/?] n

  Japanese charsets (Shift-JIS, EUC-JP) (NLS_CODEPAGE_932) [N/m/y/?] n

  Korean charset (CP949, EUC-KR) (NLS_CODEPAGE_949) [N/m/y/?] n

  Thai charset (CP874, TIS-620) (NLS_CODEPAGE_874) [N/m/y/?] n

  Hebrew charsets (ISO-8859-8, CP1255) (NLS_ISO8859_8) [N/m/y/?] n

  Windows CP1250 (Slavic/Central European Languages) (NLS_CODEPAGE_1250) [N/m/y/?] n

  Windows CP1251 (Bulgarian, Belarusian) (NLS_CODEPAGE_1251) [N/m/y/?] n

  ASCII (United States) (NLS_ASCII) [Y/n/m/?] y

  NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages) (NLS_ISO8859_1) [Y/n/m/?] y

  NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages) (NLS_ISO8859_2) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-3  (Latin 3; Esperanto, Galician, Maltese, Turkish) (NLS_ISO8859_3) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-4  (Latin 4; old Baltic charset) (NLS_ISO8859_4) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-5  (Cyrillic) (NLS_ISO8859_5) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-6  (Arabic) (NLS_ISO8859_6) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-7  (Modern Greek) (NLS_ISO8859_7) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-9  (Latin 5; Turkish) (NLS_ISO8859_9) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-13 (Latin 7; Baltic) (NLS_ISO8859_13) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-14 (Latin 8; Celtic) (NLS_ISO8859_14) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro) (NLS_ISO8859_15) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS KOI8-R (Russian) (NLS_KOI8_R) [Y/n/m/?] y

  NLS KOI8-U/RU (Ukrainian, Belarusian) (NLS_KOI8_U) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS UTF-8 (NLS_UTF8) [Y/?] y

*

* Instrumentation Support

*

Profiling support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PROFILING) [N/y/?] n

Kprobes (EXPERIMENTAL) (KPROBES) [N/y/?] n

*

* Kernel hacking

*

Show timing information on printks (PRINTK_TIME) [N/y/?] n

Magic SysRq key (MAGIC_SYSRQ) [Y/n/?] y

Enable unused/obsolete exported symbols (UNUSED_SYMBOLS) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel debugging (DEBUG_KERNEL) [Y/n/?] y

  Kernel log buffer size (16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB) (LOG_BUF_SHIFT) [15] 15

  Detect Soft Lockups (DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP) [Y/n/?] y

  Collect scheduler statistics (SCHEDSTATS) [N/y/?] n

  Debug slab memory allocations (DEBUG_SLAB) [N/y/?] n

  RT Mutex debugging, deadlock detection (DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES) [N/y/?] n

  Built-in scriptable tester for rt-mutexes (RT_MUTEX_TESTER) [N/y/?] n

  Spinlock and rw-lock debugging: basic checks (DEBUG_SPINLOCK) [N/y/?] n

  Mutex debugging: basic checks (DEBUG_MUTEXES) [Y/n/?] y

  RW-sem debugging: basic checks (DEBUG_RWSEMS) [N/y/?] n

  Lock debugging: detect incorrect freeing of live locks (DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC) [N/y/?] n

  Lock debugging: prove locking correctness (PROVE_LOCKING) [N/y/?] n

  Spinlock debugging: sleep-inside-spinlock checking (DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP) [N/y/?] n

  Locking API boot-time self-tests (DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS) [N/y/?] n

  kobject debugging (DEBUG_KOBJECT) [N/y/?] n

  Compile the kernel with debug info (DEBUG_INFO) [N/y/?] n

Debug Filesystem (DEBUG_FS) [N/y/?] n

Debug VM (DEBUG_VM) [N/y/?] n

Compile the kernel with frame pointers (FRAME_POINTER) [Y/n/?] y

Compile the kernel with frame unwind information (UNWIND_INFO) [N/y/?] n

Force gcc to inline functions marked 'inline' (FORCED_INLINING) [Y/n/?] y

torture tests for RCU (RCU_TORTURE_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

Write protect kernel read-only data structures (DEBUG_RODATA) [N/y/?] n

Check for stack overflows (DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW) [N/y/?] n

Stack utilization instrumentation (DEBUG_STACK_USAGE) [N/y/?] n

*

* Security options

*

Enable access key retention support (KEYS) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable the /proc/keys file by which keys may be viewed (KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS) [Y/n/?] y

Enable different security models (SECURITY) [N/y/?] n

*

* Cryptographic options

*

Cryptographic API (CRYPTO) [Y/?] y

  HMAC support (CRYPTO_HMAC) [Y/?] y

  Null algorithms (CRYPTO_NULL) [N/m/y/?] n

  MD4 digest algorithm (CRYPTO_MD4) [N/m/y/?] n

  MD5 digest algorithm (CRYPTO_MD5) [Y/m/?] y

  SHA1 digest algorithm (CRYPTO_SHA1) [M/y/?] m

  SHA256 digest algorithm (CRYPTO_SHA256) [M/n/y/?] m

  SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms (CRYPTO_SHA512) [M/n/y/?] m

  Whirlpool digest algorithms (CRYPTO_WP512) [N/m/y/?] n

  Tiger digest algorithms (CRYPTO_TGR192) [N/m/y/?] n

  DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms (CRYPTO_DES) [Y/m/?] y

  Blowfish cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_BLOWFISH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Twofish cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_TWOFISH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Serpent cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_SERPENT) [M/n/y/?] m

  AES cipher algorithms (CRYPTO_AES) [M/y/?] m

  AES cipher algorithms (x86_64) (CRYPTO_AES_X86_64) [M/n/y/?] m

  CAST5 (CAST-128) cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_CAST5) [M/n/y/?] m

  CAST6 (CAST-256) cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_CAST6) [M/n/y/?] m

  TEA, XTEA and XETA cipher algorithms (CRYPTO_TEA) [M/n/y/?] m

  ARC4 cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_ARC4) [M/y/?] m

  Khazad cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_KHAZAD) [N/m/y/?] n

  Anubis cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_ANUBIS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Deflate compression algorithm (CRYPTO_DEFLATE) [M/y/?] m

  Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm (CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC) [M/n/y/?] m

  CRC32c CRC algorithm (CRYPTO_CRC32C) [M/n/y/?] m

  Testing module (CRYPTO_TEST) [N/m/?] n

*

* Hardware crypto devices

*

*

* XEN

*

Privileged Guest (domain 0) (XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST) [Y/n/?] y

Backend driver support (XEN_BACKEND) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Block-device backend driver (XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Block-device tap backend driver (XEN_BLKDEV_TAP) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Network-device backend driver (XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Pipelined transmitter (DANGEROUS) (XEN_NETDEV_PIPELINED_TRANSMITTER) [N/y/?] n

    Network-device loopback driver (XEN_NETDEV_LOOPBACK) [N/m/y/?] n

  PCI-device backend driver (XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND) [Y/n/m/?] y

    PCI Backend Mode

    > 1. Virtual PCI (XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_VPCI)

      2. Passthrough (XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_PASS)

      3. Slot (XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_SLOT)

    choice[1-3]: 1

    PCI Backend Debugging (XEN_PCIDEV_BE_DEBUG) [N/y] n

  TPM-device backend driver (XEN_TPMDEV_BACKEND) [N/m/y/?] n

  SCSI backend driver (XEN_SCSI_BACKEND) [M/n/y/?] m

Block-device frontend driver (XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND) [Y/n/m/?] y

Network-device frontend driver (XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Network-device frontend driver acceleration for Solarflare NICs (XEN_NETDEV_ACCEL_SFC_FRONTEND) [M/n/y] m

SCSI frontend driver (XEN_SCSI_FRONTEND) [M/n/y/?] m

User-space granted page access driver (XEN_GRANT_DEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

Framebuffer-device frontend driver (XEN_FRAMEBUFFER) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Keyboard-device frontend driver (XEN_KEYBOARD) [Y/n/m/?] y

Scrub memory before freeing it to Xen (XEN_SCRUB_PAGES) [Y/n/?] y

Disable serial port drivers (XEN_DISABLE_SERIAL) [Y/n/?] y

Export Xen attributes in sysfs (XEN_SYSFS) [Y/n/m/?] y

Xen version compatibility

> 1. 3.0.2 and later (XEN_COMPAT_030002_AND_LATER)

  2. 3.0.4 and later (XEN_COMPAT_030004_AND_LATER)

  3. 3.1.0 and later (XEN_COMPAT_030100_AND_LATER)

  4. no compatibility code (XEN_COMPAT_LATEST_ONLY)

choice[1-4]: 1

*

* Library routines

*

CRC-CCITT functions (CRC_CCITT) [M/y/?] m

CRC16 functions (CRC16) [Y/n/m/?] y

CRC32 functions (CRC32) [Y/?] y

CRC32c (Castagnoli, et al) Cyclic Redundancy-Check (LIBCRC32C) [M/y/?] m

#

# configuration written to .config

#

* config: --no-clean is enabled; leaving the .config alone.

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

COMMAND: make j1  menuconfig 

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86_64"  

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86_64/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

*         >> Compiling 2.6.18-xen-r12 bzImage...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86_64"  

make: Nothing to be done for `bzImage'.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.908[0m

* Running with options: --oldconfig --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Cannot locate kernel binary

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

----------

